# Mädels aus München?



## boardergirl (20. Januar 2014)

Hey fange neu mit dem biken an und suche ein paar mädels aus münchen die lust haben mit mir zu fahren und mir n bisschen was zeigen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2014)

Ja hier 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Trailsnail_ (21. Januar 2014)

Auch "hier", aber momentan noch etwas kalt für mich =)


----------



## Bonniefly (22. Januar 2014)

Auch da...
vielleicht geht ja mal was im Frühjahr zusammen


----------



## boardergirl (22. Januar 2014)

fände ich super 
grüße Louisa


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Januar 2014)

nicht ganz München, aber ca 40km östlich


----------



## Hutterin (24. Februar 2014)

boardergirl schrieb:


> Hey fange neu mit dem biken an und suche ein paar mädels aus münchen die lust haben mit mir zu fahren und mir n bisschen was zeigen


----------



## Hutterin (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Oh, das wäre klasse... Wenn mal was zusammen kommen würde... 

Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei


----------



## lori90 (4. April 2014)

Moin Zusammen!

habt ihr euch dann schon mal getroffen? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Mädels, die Lust haben auf den Isartrails zu fahren oder in der Nähe von München eine Tour machen wollen!


----------



## avamuc (6. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin auch noch recht neu auf dem MTB und auf der Suche nach Mädels die Lust haben zusammen Trails zu fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn was zusammengeht. Gern auch Feierabendrunden!


----------



## lori90 (6. April 2014)

wir können in Laufe der Woche mal schauen, wie das WEtter am Wochenende wird. Vielleicht geht da was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanka (6. April 2014)

Ich bin erst seit einer Woche in München und suche auch Anschluss zum radeln. Fahre Fully und Hardtail.
Hat jemand von euch Lust sich z.B. Donnerstag um 18h am Tierpark zu einer Feierabendrunde zu treffen? Gerne sonst auch anderer Tag.

Grüße von
Elisabeth


----------



## mtbbee (6. April 2014)

Hanka schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Lust sich z.B. Donnerstag um 18h am Tierpark zu einer Feierabendrunde zu treffen? Gerne sonst auch anderer Tag.



Nach Ostern bin ich dabei !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2014)

Eventuell spontan !


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## avamuc (7. April 2014)

Donnerstag sollte klappen! Würde mich freuen!

Vg
Silvi


----------



## Hanka (7. April 2014)

Dann lass uns doch mal Donnerstag 18h festhalten. Vielleicht am Eingang des Tierparks? Oder gibt es einen besseren Treffpunkt? 
Wäre echt schön wenn es klappt! 
Grüße von Elisabeth


----------



## 4mate (7. April 2014)

Tipp: Treffpunkt per PN oder Handy besprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avamuc (7. April 2014)

Kenn an der Stelle auch nichts besseres. Freut mich das es klappt!  jetzt noch Daumen drücken für das Wetter!

Vg 
Silvi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2014)

der Treffpunkt ist ok!
Liegt genau auf meinem Weg nach Hause 

Aber Donnerstag schaffe ich nicht, ich hoffe ich bin beim nächsten Mal dabei!!


----------



## lori90 (8. April 2014)

Schade, am Donnerstag habe ich keine Zeit. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch nach Ostern noch mal trefft. 
Viel Spaß beim radeln und toll, dass jetzt die Mädels auch zusammen gekommen sind


----------



## Hanka (8. April 2014)

Wir können gerne auch nach Ostern wieder fahren. Einfach hier Vorschläge posten. 
Ich freue mich drauf! 

Elisabeth


----------



## avamuc (9. April 2014)

Das nächste mal klappt es bestimmt! 

@Hanka : ich habe Dir meine Nr geschickt. Bis Morgen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. April 2014)

Hey @all 
hat zufällig jemand nächste Woche (also die Woche vor Ostern) frei ?


----------



## lori90 (12. April 2014)

Hey! Ich habe am Montag frei! Muss aber schauen, ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin weil ich die Woche krank war 
Das Wetter ist so schön draussen, ich will radeln!!!


----------



## Hanka (12. April 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Montag Abend Lust zu fahren? Ich kann allerdings erst ab 18h. Oder auch gerne Donnerstag 18h. 
Grüße von
Elisabeth


----------



## Tatü (13. April 2014)

Zeit und Lust für Montag hätte ich schon allerdings bin ich wasserscheu. Im Moment sieht die Vorhersage nicht so toll aus.


----------



## lori90 (13. April 2014)

Ich hätte Montags nur am Tag Zeit. War heut im Englischer Garten und habe Technik geübt  Das Wetter war ja trotz schlechter Vorhersage wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (13. April 2014)

Ich kann erst ab 18:00 Marienklause.


----------



## Hanka (14. April 2014)

18h Marienklause wäre ok.


----------



## Hanka (14. April 2014)

Da ich allerdings kein Licht fürs Fully hab wäre ne kleine Runde gut.


----------



## Tatü (14. April 2014)

Ich habe auch kein Licht 20:00 Uhr ist Sonnenuntergang. Etwas Zeit bleibt uns also.


----------



## coop87 (14. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels, wäre auch mal gern bei ner Runde dabei, bin allerdings nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs. Falls jemand mal eher chillig und gemütlich fahren möchte bin ich am Start


----------



## lori90 (15. April 2014)

Und war es ein Wasserballett auf den Isartrails? 

@coop87 so schnell bin ich auch noch nicht. Können uns nach Ostern vielleicht mal verabreden?


----------



## Tatü (15. April 2014)

es war alles staubtrocken


----------



## boardergirl (18. April 2014)

Hmm ihr wollt ja alle in münchen rum fahren aber des geht mit meinen fahrrad einfach mal so garnich da fahr ich 2km und dann bin ich körperlich am ende ^^ kennt jemand von euch den trail in freising? is eigentlich ganz cool da könnte man sich mal treffen is halt wirklich mit kickern und so is aber ein bisschen kaputt weil sich niemand kümmert. Vielleicht könnte man sich da zusammen schließen und den gemeinsam wieder richtig schön aufbauen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2014)

Morgen (Ostersonntag) würde ich gern um Kampenwand und Hochplatte fahren. Das sollte schneetechnisch kein Problem sein, geht ja nicht hoch hinauf. Hat jemand von euch Lust, mitzukommen? Allerdings werden wir wahrscheinlich keine Einkehrmöglichkeit finden, sowohl Mais- als auch Staffnalm haben zu. Würde so gegen 10.30 Uhr in Aschau bzw. Hainbach losfahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. April 2014)

ooooh ich würde so gerne mitkommen 
Aber ich hab was mit dem Rücken und der Doc hat geraten, das Bike erst mal stehen zu lassen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2014)

Nachdem ich heute früh aus dem Fenster geschaut habe und das Thermometer nur 6 Grad gesagt hat, hab ich es auch bleiben lassen. Hast also nichts versäumt   Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. April 2014)

Ja gerne!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (21. April 2014)

Würde Mittwoch fahren, hat jemand Zeit und Lust? Gerne auch am späteren Abend mit Lichtlein ...
Fahrtempo: regenerativ - Ostern war anstrengend


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2014)

Ich hätte lust kommt aber drauf an wie lang mein Termin in Regensburg dauert und ob ich danach nochmal in die Arbeit muss an was hast du denn gedacht  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (21. April 2014)

Das wäre ja fein wenns klappt - 18:00 Eingang Tierpark?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2014)

Würde bei dir auch früher gehen? So zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr? Falls sich sonst niemand anschließen möchte können wir uhrzeittechnisch ja auch kurzfristig was ausmachen ?


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2014)

diese Woche habe ich leider keine Chance um vor 18:00 starten zu können


----------



## coop87 (22. April 2014)

@lori90 freut mich  wann hättest Du denn gedacht?
@mtbbee was heißt bei Dir regenerativ?  ich wär gerne dabei aber ich hab wenig Lust auf abhetzen  18 Uhr würde passen, Lampe hab ich allerdings keine


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2014)

coop87 schrieb:


> was heißt bei Dir regenerativ? :D ich wär gerne dabei aber ich hab wenig Lust auf abhetzen


 - würde sagen, das triffts genau :)


----------



## coop87 (22. April 2014)

@mtbbee  Ja super, dann lass uns morgen ne chillige Runde drehen  
Wer is noch am Start?


----------



## avamuc (22. April 2014)

Leider leider lässt mich die böse Arbeit die Woche nicht radeln 

Aber wenn nächste Woche oder so was zusammengeht würd es mich sehr freuen


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2014)

nächste Woche "leider" ohne mich .... ist ja langes Wochenende ... bin in der Ferne radeln , in zwei Wochen bin ich dabei

ansonsten bis morgen, fahre übrigens auch wenns regnen sollte   - hoffe jedoch wir haben Glück


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2014)

Muss leider absagen  Musste gestern schon meinen Mietwagen mit nach Hause nehmen und jetzt kann ich mein Bike nicht mitnehmen


----------



## coop87 (23. April 2014)

Ich hoff mal nich, dass es heut abend regnet...falls doch, egal 
Wie erkenn ich Dich @mtbbee? Ich komm mit dem grünen Merida. 18 Uhr beim Tierpark oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (23. April 2014)

coop87 schrieb:


> Wie erkenn ich Dich @mtbbee?


ich komme FAT 



coop87 schrieb:


> 18 Uhr beim Tierpark oder?


ja - bis Abends


----------



## lori90 (23. April 2014)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei!  Ich habe den gleichen Outfit als hier auf meinem Bild und fahre ein schwarzes Cube.
18 Uhr am Eingang vom Tierpark hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## coop87 (23. April 2014)

Geil  freu mich dolle 
Bis heut Abend!


----------



## lori90 (24. April 2014)

Die gemeinsame Runde von gestern hat mir super gefallen. Morgen sollte wieder tolles Wetter werden, das möchte ich gern ausnutzen! Wer hat auch Lust? Je nach dem wie viel ich in der Arbeit zu tun habe, es ist ja Freitag... , kann ich zwischen 16:30 und 17:30 Uhr treffen.


----------



## boardergirl (27. April 2014)

Ich bin heute an der isar in Grüwald bisschen dreckig machen


----------



## soe (7. Juni 2014)

hello girls, ich seh schon ihr seid schon fleissig am planen und fahren gewesen. 
ich komm auch aus dem schönen münchen, fahre bmx, downhill und freeride und such auch ladys zum radeln. gehn, an der isar, auch gern rennrad (wenn eine auch sowas fährt) 
ich würd mich freuen wenn mal was zusammen gehen würde - nochmals.


----------



## PowerV (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ladys,

Ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen.

Ich bin ganz neu in München und ne begeisterte Mountainbikerin daher bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Leuten die genau so gerne mit ihrem Bike unterwegs sind wie ich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2014)

Ja so langsam können wir mal wieder ne Feierabend Runde planen! Bisher hab ich es ja nicht geschafft aber ab nächste Woche hab ich zeit für sowas!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## soe (15. Juni 2014)

Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. Juni 2014)

Ab Juli wäre ich auch dabei .... nächste Woche kann ich nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2014)

ohja! Ab Juli klingt gut... ist ja auch schon bald 

Bringst Du dann das Dicke mit?


----------



## mtbbee (18. Juni 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Bringst Du dann das Dicke mit?



ja


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2014)

ich klinke mich mal mit ein 
am Freitag (27.06.) fahre ich von MÜnchen aus nach Val di Sole bis Sonntag.
Vielleicht mag noch eine von euch Münchnerinnen mitkommen?!


----------



## soe (24. Juni 2014)

wow @Schnitte.
ich mag deinen blog! val di sole klingt verlockend - leider kann ich nicht.
wünsche dir aber viel erfolg! und das es besser läuft wie beim rennen in waldsassen. lg soe


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2014)

@soe 
danke das freut mich zu hören 
ich versuche Val di Sole jetzt einfach so zu fahren wie Polen  einfach locker im Kopf und nicht zu viel Druck machen  mal schauen ob es klappt 
falls du noch jmd. kennst der mit mag, einfach an mich verweisen. Muss auch keine Frau sein und eine freundin hätte auch noch PLatz in einem apartment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soe (24. Juni 2014)

@Schnitte
wenn mir jmd einfällt, klaro. meld mich.
wo fährst sonst so? biste auch aus muc?


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2014)

bin eigentlich Pendler zwischen Leipzig und Jena  würde zwar gerne nach München ziehen, aber bisher habe ich noch keinen JOb gefunden. Vielleicht irgendwann mal 
aber eine meiner besten Freundinnen ist noch München gezogen und somit komme ich donnerstag schon runter  

wo fahre ich sonst...puh schwer zu sagen  zurzeit bin ich viel unterwegs mit den rennen. aber Schulenberg, Bozi Dar und Osternohe finde ich toll fürs Downhill fahren


----------



## soe (24. Juni 2014)

ah ok, ich dacht du bist auch ausm münchner raum, wegen dem thread "Mädels aus München" 

osternohe war ich des jahr noch nicht. momentan viel bmais und bald wieder nach saalbach.
mit den rennen kommst bstimmt viel rum. ne freundin von mir is auch mal 4x rennen gefahren. kann leider nimmer.
jetzt gurken wir (sie und ich) also quasi "die omas" im bmx park rum.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2014)

Feierabendrunde? Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nächste Woche? Jemand dabei?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn du guiden kannst/möchtest ? War bisher nur um Grünwald unterwegs, mehr kenn ich noch nicht 
An wieviel Uhr hättest du denn gedacht?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2014)

17:30 - 18:00 ?
Na an der Isar kann man sich nicht großartig verfahren... war das letzte Mal im Dezember dort unterwegs


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2014)

äh, Isartrails liegt halt auf meinem Heimweg vom Büro... gern können wir aber auch woanders... da hab ich aber keinen Vorschlag


----------



## Tatü (2. Juli 2014)

Evtl geht bei mir Mittwoch kann ich aber jetzt nicht genau sagen.
Ansonsten wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag nachmittag?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2014)

bin ich in der Schweiz unterwegs ...


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juli 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde? Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nächste Woche? Jemand dabei?


passen beide Termine ... wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Juli 2014)

da mir Regen und Matsch egal sind, fahre ich trotz der miesen Wettervorhersage Mittwoch. Jemand von Euch Mädels auch Lust auf eine Fango Packung? Wenn nicht, muss ich wohl oder übel mit Mann fahren - bitte erlöst mich, der ist mir momentan zu besessen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2014)

ganz ehrlich... bei Regen hab ich nicht wirklich Lust...
sollte es aber wieder Erwarten trocken sein... erlöse ich Dich gern


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juli 2014)

Verstehe ich, könnte Absprühen vor meiner Wohnunsgtür anbieten - Nähe Tierpark ... Und versprochen: wir wären recht einsam unterwegs  ... keine überfüllten Isartrails ... wir werden sehen ... Daumendrücken an den Wettergott


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2014)

danke für das Angebot, ich habe sogar nen eigenen Gartenschlauch 
Aber ich glaube ich spare mir diese Schlammschlacht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Lust, morgen (also Dienstag) nach der Arbeit eine Kurztour zur Tregler Alm zu fahren? Abfahrt wäre um 17 Uhr in Bad Feilnbach, Tempo sehr gemütlich, Einkehr auf der Tregler Alm.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juli 2014)

grundsätzlich schon, schaffe ich morgen aber leider nicht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Juli 2014)

Morgen firmenlauf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juli 2014)

Wir laufen nicht, außer dem Chef und noch 2 anderen hat sich niemand gefunden. Daher geh ich ganz entspannt biken 
Ist mir eh lieber. Musst du mitrennen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Juli 2014)

Nee, hab mich selbst angemeldet so als großes Ziel aber ich habs nicht geschafft zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (15. Juli 2014)

@greenhorn-biker, 
das schaffst Du locker ... nur ankommen ist angesagt 
Laufen geht ja gar nicht, erst wieder im Herbst, der Muskelkater ist mir zu anstrengend  

@Pfadfinderin, 
wirklich schade, so kurzfristig kann ich leider nie ... bzw so früh los fahren. Mit Lampi machts ja zur Alm keinen Sinn

Werde heute Abend ca. 18:00 am Tierpark starten und was neues testen  ... Nächste Woche würde ich wieder Mi/Do fahren.
Mag ggf heute jemand mitkommen der nicht am Firmenlauf teilnimmt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @
> Laufen geht ja gar nicht, erst wieder im Herbst, der Muskelkater ist mir zu anstrengend :D




Genau so ist´s :heul:  Ich bin am Samstag 1/2 Std. gelaufen und hab davon auch gehörig Muskelkater


----------



## Wetterfroschn (15. Juli 2014)

Bin zum ersten Mal beim B2Run dabei und gleich in der "Walking-Gruppe" gelandet...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2014)

mtbbee: nächste Woche Mittwoch könnte ich mitkommen! Do. "muss" ich leider in den Biergarten


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juli 2014)

dann bis nächsten Mittwoch um 18:00 Tierpark Eingang (würde ich vorschlagen)
Lampis benötigen wir glaube ich noch nicht, ist ja noch bis 21:00 hell

Wer noch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2014)

Gestern war es total leer, kaum eine Menschenseele unterwegs.   Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die alle beim Firmenlauf waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Gestern war es total leer, kaum eine Menschenseele unterwegs.   Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die alle beim Firmenlauf waren.


 
also an der Isar bzw. in den Trails wars gut gefüllt, jedenfalls so zw. 18 und 21:00 ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, ich hab grad mal 5 Radler getroffen und vielleicht 5 Autos bis zum oberen Parkplatz. So leer hab ich das noch nie erlebt, nicht mal bei kaltem Regenwetter im Mai.


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juli 2014)

wie schauts morgen aus?
Ist schön nass an der Isar und Fluß ist am Ansteigen, Hochwasser wird's aber nicht geben - ist aber gut  - schlammig - Pfützen rumkurven ist unmöglich, da gehts nur mittig durch 
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall .. wenn keiner mitkommt starte ich später gegen 19:00 mit Lampi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2014)

dochdoch, ich hab das auf dem Plan! Die Lampe nehme ich sicherheitshalber mal mit. 18 Uhr Tierpark steht?
Mein Radl hat doch auch noch nie richtigen Matsch kennengelernt


----------



## mtbbee (23. Juli 2014)

Eine halbe Stunde später wäre für mich heute günstiger, bin bis 17:00 in der Firma, wird etwas hecktisch - hoffe ist noch ok?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2014)

Ach du Mist! Hab mich im Tag vertan- heute ist ja schon Mittwoch!! Jetzt bin ich mit dem falschen Rad unterwegs, und schaffe das nicht erst heim zu fahren.... 

Ach wie blöd von mir 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (23. Juli 2014)

schaaade, dann sehen wir uns nächste Woche, vielleicht kommen auch noch mehr Mädels mit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte am Montag einen Tag frei, das wirft mein ganzes Wochengefühl durcheinander... Ärgerlich, grrrr!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## soe (31. Juli 2014)

ja damn, ich krieg keine benachrichtigung wenn ihr schreibt. zefix. 
wie wars radln an der isar? muddy wet? 
sind nächste woche mal dhillen in bmais - vielleicht sieht man sich ja a mal da.


----------



## zuckerfee (4. August 2014)

Servus Mädels, dreht ihr immer Mittwochs ne gemeinsame Runde? Ich hätte prinzipiell auch Böcke allerdings komm ich aus Olching. Radel öfter mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit weiß aber nich ob ich da dann abends noch fit genug bin.  Wie seid ihr denn immer so unterwegs? Gediegen oder eher als wär der Teufel hinter euch her?  LG aus Olching.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. August 2014)

Nein, so wirklich organisiert sind wir nicht 
Diese Woche schaffe ich es wieder nicht, aber nächste Woche sollte es mal endlich gehen!


----------



## mtbbee (5. August 2014)

ich fahre heute wieder ...
Nächste Woche ist ja langes Wochenende, daher packen am Mittwoch . ..  nächste Woche würde ich Dienstag fahren


----------



## zuckerfee (5. August 2014)

Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Blöd.  Wäre dann die Woche drauf wieder verfügbar wobei ich da aber am Mittwoch nicht kann. Ganz schön problematisch so Time Management...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. August 2014)

Wie sieht es diese Woche bei euch so aus? Vllt Donnerstag?
Muss sagen mit guiden tu ich mich noch schwer 

Mal was anderes, ist jmd rund um München bzw. in Oberbayern neu und tut sich mit den Bayern genauso schwer wie ich ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2014)

Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe... 

inwiefern tust Du es Dir schwer? Ich bin ja nun erst seit knapp 2 Jahren hier... fühle mich aber wohl unter den Bayern


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe...
> 
> inwiefern tust Du es Dir schwer? Ich bin ja nun erst seit knapp 2 Jahren hier... fühle mich aber wohl unter den Bayern


Oberflächlich schon aber dabei bleibt es leider, bin halt eine  'zugeroaste' und finde keine Freunde obwohl ich ein offener mensch bin


----------



## mtbbee (12. August 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oberflächlich schon aber dabei bleibt es leider, bin halt eine  'zugeroaste' und finde keine Freunde obwohl ich ein offener mensch bin


Kann ich genau so bestätigen ... ist schön hier, wir fühlen uns wohl, mein Mann und ich, wir genießen die Zeit - geplant ist allerdings was anderes .. aber mit dem Planen ist das so eine Sache .. meine Heimat ist und bleibt einfach Berlin !

Aber jetzt zum gemeinsamen Biken: bekommen wir das nächste Woche hin? Dienstag z.B. also den 19.8. ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2014)

Dienstag klingt gut! Da soll sogar mal schönes Wetter sein!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. August 2014)

Ich hoffe ich schaff es zeitig von der Arbeit weg und krieg auch keinen Termin mehr rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuckerfee (12. August 2014)

Dienstag könnte bei mir eventuell auch klappen. Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## murmel04 (13. August 2014)

Mädels gerade mit den Münchnern tun sich nicht nur Zugereiste schwer, sondern auch andere aus den den übrigen bayerischen Landesteilen


----------



## mtbbee (13. August 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Mädels gerade mit den Münchnern tun sich nicht nur Zugereiste schwer, sondern auch andere aus den den übrigen bayerischen Landesteilen


Sind ja irgendwie auch Zugereiste 



zuckerfee schrieb:


> Dienstag könnte bei mir eventuell auch klappen. Wann wollt ihr los?


 
18:00 Tierparkeingang?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2014)

Speziell in München gibt´s ja fast mehr Zuagroaste als Bayern.  Aber Greenhorn wohnt ja nicht in München, sondern auf dem Land. Ich denke ein Problem der Integration bei vielen liegt daran, dass sie an den freien Tagen (WE, Urlaub) halt heim fahren und dann für die neuen Freunde auch nicht zur Freizeitgestaltung am Wochenende zur Verfügung stehen. Ich hab das halt so bei vielen Kollegen von außerhalb erlebt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. August 2014)

Hab Dienstag leider immer VHS Kurs, voll verpeilt 

Ja is nicht so einfach aber erwarte auch nicht von den Münchnern dass sie bis zu mir raus fahren! Trinke sowieso sehr selten was, sodass ich kein Problem hab mit dem Auto wohin zu fahren. Aber is halt dann auch nicht, dass man sich mal spontan trifft wenn man mal grad in der "Gegend" is


----------



## Hanka (15. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels, ich habe hier lange nicht mehr reingeguckt, schön dass ihr noch da seid
Kommenden Dienstag kann ich nicht, hoffe dann aber bald mit dabei zu sein. Hoffentlich sind die Trails dann wieder trockener, ist ein bisschen doof so.
Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2014)

ich kann morgen/bzw. diese Woche nicht, bin am kränkeln


----------



## mtbbee (18. August 2014)

na dann gute Genesung und bis irgendwann im Herbst 
Ich fahre morgen in jedem Fall, benötige nach dem vergangenen Wochenende etwas regeneratives radeln .. bin schmal gefedert auf den Trails unterwegs, waren auch heute schon recht trocken.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2014)

also VORM Herbst will ich es schon nochmal schaffen!


----------



## soe (21. August 2014)

Ich bin Münchnerin, das Problem ist das man hier doch sehr unter sich bleibt. Aber beim radln, ergo Isartrailen hab ich eig echt scho viele Leut kennen gelernt, einfach ned gschammig sein und die Leut anreden. Sonst isses halt echt schwer, das bestätigen mir auch andere Leut, ich selbst kann das freilich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ausserdem lernt ma doch im Biergarten immer Leut kennen  -auch wenn ma kein Bier trinkt. 

Ps. Die Trails waren des Jahr noch nie trocken! Ich fahr die scho echt mind. nen Jahrzehnt. Matschparty und Schlitterparty all year long, !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> also VORM Herbst will ich es schon nochmal schaffen!


ES IST HERBST!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2014)

Ja ich merke es gerade.... Bibber


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2014)

Mein Mann ist im Schlecht-Wetter-Streik. Hat eine von euch am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2014)

Ja! 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2014)

Hey super! Hast du Lust, die Runde zu fahren, die ich letztes Mal schon vorgeschlagen habe? Also Sachrang - Walchsee - Geigelstein - Wandberg - Sachrang?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2014)

Ja klingt gut! Höhenmeter? Ich bin nicht sooooo fit zur zeit 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2014)

Knapp 1000 und gut 30km. Wg. Fitness musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, ich bin a) langsam und kehre gern ein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2014)

Sehr gut!! Melde mich später nochmal wegen Details!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## KarinS (24. August 2014)

schade, zu spät gesehen! Vielleicht klappt's das nächste Mal, war seit dem Dolomitenschock nicht mehr auf dem Rad


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2014)

Ja schade! War ne schöne Runde und wir sind auch trocken rumgekommen (zumindest von oben). Nachdem ich bei strömendem Regen daheim losgefahren bin, hätte ich das nie und nimmer gedacht! Aber manchmal muss man halt auch Glück haben, Pech hatte ich heuer schon oft genug


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2014)

ja und wir hatten ne tolle Aussicht, und ich hab nen tollen Käse 1000hm runter gebracht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2014)

Du hast ja wirklich nette Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Bei den Wolken habt ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt, dass es nicht geregnet hat


----------



## idioteque (31. August 2014)

Ich klinke mich hier mal unauffällig ein, stehe selber auch noch so ziemlich am Anfang. 
Gerne Trails, Feierabendrunden, kleine Touren im Großraum München etc...

Nebenbei, hätte jemand Lust am Samstag eine Minitour zu fahren? 
Irgendwohin so 20-30km und verglichen mit den Männern vermutlich ziemliches Schneckentempo?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2014)

Mein Mann ist immer noch im Streik, weil die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit über 0% ist. Daher würde ich am Sonntag alleine losziehen. Hat eine von euch Lust, mich zu begleiten? Momentan könnte ich mich für die Hochgernumrundung erwärmen, die wäre auch wettertechnisch halbwegs flexibel. Abfährt wäre dafür in Marquartstein.
Evtl. würde ich auch ne längere Runde im Rißtal fahren (aber nicht Karwendelrunde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Mann ist immer noch im Streik, weil die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit über 0% ist. ...





Bin am WE schon anderweitig verplant!


----------



## KarinS (4. September 2014)

evtl klappt es bei mir am Sonntag, vermutlich dann aber erst gegen mittag! Wann wolltest Du starten?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2014)

Hallo Karin,
da ich eher Langschläfer bin auch nicht so früh. Irgendwann zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr. Ab wann könntest du denn? Die Hochgerntour in der kurzen Variante hat ca. 30km und 1100hm, dafür muss man jetzt nicht sonderlich früh los.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2014)

so Mädels, das letzte Mal Isartrails ist jetzt bestimmt 10 Monate her...

Jetzt ist zwar dunkel, und nass, und kalt... aber vielleicht bekommen wir uns nochmal zusammengerauft?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. November 2014)

Morgen  ?


----------



## Hanka (7. November 2014)

Ich werde gegen 14h/14h30 Isartrails fahren. So hoffe ich jedenfalls.
Würde Tierpark starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. November 2014)

Ich würde grünwald starten ,kommt ihr da vorbei ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2014)

oh, morgen ausgerechnet schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht, muss zu viele Samstags-Dinge erledigen... vielleicht aber spontan!
Dann wäre 14:30 ne gute Uhrzeit!


----------



## Hanka (7. November 2014)

Viel weiter als Grünwalder Brücke wollte ich gar nicht fahren  Wegen des Lichtes.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. November 2014)

Hmm okay oder gibt's vorher so tolle trails die ich nicht verpassen sollte ;-)? War bisher nur von Grünwald Richtung schäftlarn unterwegs :-/


----------



## Hanka (7. November 2014)

Ich mag den Teil von Tierpark bis Grünwald sehr gerne. Ich schaffe es halt nicht eher morgen, sonst wäre ich auch noch mit weiter gefahren.


----------



## Hanka (7. November 2014)

Ich schreibe morgen nochmal wenn ich weiß das ich die Uhrzeit schaffe.


----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Hallo, kommt jemand von euch heute mit? Ich kann schon ab 14h.  Tierparkeingang.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. November 2014)

Wie sieht es denn da mit parken aus ? Zoo wird wohl um diese Zeit ziemlich voll sein :-/ gemütliche runde ?


----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Es gibt einen Zoo-Parkplatz, ich weiß nicht wie voll der ist. Sonst ist parken eher schwierig glaube ich.


----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Ja, gemütlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Oder wir treffen uns Grünwalder Brücke und fahren dann Zoo und zurück.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. November 2014)

Ja das würde besser passen brauche jetzt eh noch etwa 40 min bis ich da bin


----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Ok, dann 14h Grünwalder Brücke.


----------



## Hanka (8. November 2014)

Bzw. fünf nach...muss mich beeilen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. November 2014)

Jmd Lust morgen eine gemütliche Tour zu fahren  ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. November 2014)

totaaaaal! Aber ich hab leider keine Zeit 
Muss dringend das Chaos in der Wohnung beseitigen, ein Bike zerlegen weil es jemand kaufen möchte  und auch noch einen Schrank auseinanderbauen und wichtigen Papierkam erledigen ...
Nächstes WE bin ich unterwegs, aber das darauf sollte ich endlich mal wieder Zeit haben  Hoffentlich macht das Wetter dann auch noch mit... ich fühle mich schon so richtig unsportlich


----------



## norcogirl (19. November 2014)

Hallo Mädels, 

wir von Girlsridetoo organisieren am Freitag Nachmittag eine Ladies only-Ausfahrt im Münchner Norden ( https://www.facebook.com/events/311604202366606/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular ) Wer Lust hat mitzufahren ist herzlich eingeladen! Geht über die Trails am Isarufer bis zum Fröttmaninger Berg (der Müllberg mit dem Windrad drauf neben der Allianzarena) und wieder zurück. Treffpunkt ist 16:00Uhr am Oberföhringer Wehr. Kost natürlich nix, ist nur zum Spaß gedacht (also auch keine Grundlageneinheit oder so)  Wir würden uns freuen wenn die ein oder andere mitfährt

LG


----------



## Foxracing_Girl (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade nach München gezogen und kenne hier noch nicht so viele Leute geschweigedenn Biker/innen. Ich fahr hauptsächlich Enduro aber auch gerne mal CC und Rennrad oder im Bikepark. Technisch würde ich mich als mittelmäßig einschätzen, da ich aus dem Norden (Ruhrgebiet) komme, wo die Berge bekanntlich nicht ganz so hoch und die Trails nicht ganz so schwierig sind ;-)

Nun würde ich hier gerne wieder Leute finden, mit denen man entspannt aber auch ambitioniert Touren fahren und trainieren kann.

Ich arbeite in München und wohne im Landkreis Ebersberg.

Es würde mich freuen von der ein oder anderen zu hören.

LG
Sanja


----------



## Hanka (15. Februar 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen in München Sanja, 

hier findest du immer Mädels zum gemeinsamen biken. Wenn es etwas wärmer wird dann geht es wieder richtig los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxracing_Girl (15. Februar 2015)

Danke, na dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe auf einen schnellen Frühling ;-)


----------



## Streetbikesig (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Münchner Mädels,

wer von euch fährt ein kleines Fully mit mindstens 140mm Federweg? Ich möchte mir nach verletzungsbedingter Pause ein neues bike gönnen. Da diesmal alles passen soll, möchte ich unbedingt vorher probefahren, was ja bei Herstellern wie z.B Alutech oder Radon entfernungsbedingt etwas schwierig wird.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand im Umkreis München ein kleines AM oder Enduro und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen? Es geht mir dabei nicht um testfahren auf Trails, sondern nur mal drauf sitzen, fühlen, ob es passt und ne Runde um den Block.
Ich bin 1,62 klein und habe Schrittlänge 75 cm.

Gerne wäre ich auch mal bei einer Tour am Wochenende dabei, vielleicht ergibt sich ja da auch ein Proberollen.

Gruß Streety


----------



## mtbbee (22. Februar 2015)

Rad hätte ich, ist aber weder von Radon noch Alutech, bin allerdings 4cm grösser und fahre S Rahmen bzw 15.5" - München Süd - wenns trotzdem helfen könnte, gerne ... irgendwo gabs hier im Ladiesbereich auch den Probefahrt Thread, vielleicht ist da was passenderes dabei


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Februar 2015)

ich kann mit einem Enduro und einem 301 in jeweils Größe S dienen


----------



## Streetbikesig (22. Februar 2015)

Das sind ja schon mal welche. Es muss übrigens keinesfalls Radon oder Alutech sein, die dienten nur als Beispiel für in Frage kommende Hersteller, die aber leider zu weit weg sind, um mal schnell dort zum probesitzen hin zu fahren.
@mtbbee, den Thread hab ich schon gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden. Was für ein Rad hast du?

Btw: Sollte jemand ein solches kleines bike verkaufen wollen, bitte gern melden, ich will nicht zwingend was Neues kaufen!


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2015)

*Thread für Probefahrt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein BMC Trailfox mit 150mm in S, allerdings 26". Ich weiß gar nicht, welche Laufradgrößen BMC mittlerweile hat. Kannst gern mal probefahren. Bin zwar etwas größer, hab aber kaum längere Beine.


----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2015)

Bmc hat nur noch 29


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2015)

Guten morgen die Damen  War eine von euch die letzten Tage mal auf den Isartrails unterwegs? Wie ist denn so die bodenbeschaffenheit ? Wollte heute eventuell mal mit Anhang einen ersten Ausflug starten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. März 2015)

letzten Sonntag gab es in schatten Ecken noch ein paar Schneereste... ansonsten ne Mischung zwischen trocken und bissl matschig...
Jetzt ne Woche später dürfte es trockener sein!
Auf jeden Fall gut machbar! Leider hab ich heute keine Zeit, und derzeit ist nur das schwere Enduro fahrbereit, sonst hätte ich mich angeschlossen


----------



## mtbbee (15. März 2015)

Gestern: Ostufer Trails alles trocken, jedenfalls bis Schäftlarn, auch der kleine Bikepark unterhalb Schäftlarn.
Westufer bis Grünwald trocken ... dann ein wenig matschiger, aber alles fahrbar. 
Sind nachher auf wieder unterwegs ... viel Spass und vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Streetbikesig (8. April 2015)

Hallo Ladies,
war jemand seit dem schweren Sturm letzte Woche schon wieder auf den Isar Trails und kann mir sagen, wies dort ausschaut?
Denn um über Bäume und drum rum zu tragen und zu schieben, muss ich nicht mein bike ins Auto laden, dass kann ich auch vor der Haustür haben!

LG Sigi


----------



## Hanka (8. April 2015)

Hi, es sollen noch recht viele Bäume rum liegen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2015)

im Vorstellungs-Thread von so vielen München-und-um-München-herum gelesen! Da bekommen wir doch jetzt mal was auf die Reihe?

Wie sieht es denn noch mit Feierabendrunden aus? Zeitlich bin ich derzeit etwas eingeschränkt (ein paar Wochen lang, weil ich einen Kraul-Kurs mache  ), da gehen leider nur die Montage und Freitage!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juni 2015)

Also Freitag ließe sich bestimmt mal machen  nur nicht diesen ,Sonntag geht es zum Marathon da muss ich die Kräfte sparen 

Isartrails?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2015)

oh, viel Spaß! Mich hat es schlimmer erwischt, ich bin mit Kollegen mit einem 4er Team beim 24h-Rennen im Olympiapark ...

Tegernsee wäre mir mittlerweile viel lieber... aber da muss ich jetzt durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Juni 2015)

Das hört sich ja spannend an! Auch dieses we? 
Ich glaub zu so einem Rennen hätte ich nie den Mumm, ich finde da spielt die mentale Stärke die größte Rolle


----------



## Hanka (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Frau Rauscher, vielleicht sehen wir uns. Ich wäre beinahe in einem 4er Frauenteam gelandet, fahre nun aber als einzige Frau in einem Männer 8er. Bin sehr gespannt, vor allem auf das Wetter.
Dir viel Kraft und Freude.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

ein 8er? Hatte ich von Anfang an vorgeschlagen, wäre viel entspannter als 2x4er Team...
Wir haben unser Lager mittendrin, kurz vor der Wechselzone am See


----------



## Hanka (5. Juni 2015)

Wir haben unser Lager am Ende des Coubertinplatzes, kurz vor der Brücke über die man nach der Berg auf führenden Wiese(nach den Rasentreppen die erste kurze Steigung) führt. Wir sind vom MTB-Club München und bestimmt nicht zu übersehen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

gut! Euch auch viel Spaß, und viel trinken


----------



## Melocross (22. Juni 2015)

Würde mich wenns bei mir zeitlich ausgeht, gern mal bei einer Isar MTB Runde bei Euch dranhängen!


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Trails wieder trocken(er) sind und es zeitlich passt, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

Im Moment hab ich während der Woche wenig Zeit (eigentlich nur Montags), das nächste WE schon verplant... danach aber!?


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juni 2015)

Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, an einem der kommenden kühleren Tage (an diesem Freitag oder kommenden Montag z. B.) Karwendelrunde o.ä. mitzufahren?
Habe gerade Urlaub, aber mag nicht groß verreisen, sondern lieber hier ein paar hübsche Touren fahren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2015)

Lust schon, aber ich habe leider keinen Urlaub


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2015)

Schade  Hätte mich gefreut.


----------



## Tatü (7. September 2015)

Ich starte jetzt einen Versuch vielleicht geht ja etwas dieses Wochenende zusammen.
Samstag oder Sonntag am Nachmittag entweder Isar oder eine kleine Runde an den Bergen.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. September 2015)

mit mir nicht, denn ich fahre ja in den Taunuuuuus!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mit mir nicht, denn ich fahre ja in den Taunuuuuus!


Ich auuuuch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mit mir nicht, denn ich fahre ja in den Taunuuuuus!






greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich auuuuch




Dann bringt doch @Tatü einfach mit, sind ja noch Plätze frei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. September 2015)

gute Idee


----------



## Tatü (7. September 2015)

Habe ich nicht dran gedacht. Leider kann ich nicht mitkommen.
Probieren wir es ein andermal


----------



## bikeresi (9. September 2015)

Hi zusammen! 
obwohl mein Konto schon fast 1 Jahr besteht (das ich soeben entdeckt habe - sehr peinlich  ),
bin ich eigentlich total neu hier... Ich fahre auch schon ne Zeit lang mit meinem MTB in der Gegend rum.
Wg. meinem Beruf bin ich öfter unter der Woche mal unterwegs auf den Isartrails - da wohn ich auch nicht weit weg
Morgen sollte das Wetter eigentlich ganz okay sein, also wer Zeit und Lust hat - ich würd mich freuen 

LG Resi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2015)

Evtl. hab ich am DI tagsüber Zeit und moechte eine Tour in den Bergen fahren. N
Bin eher langsam unterwegs. Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2015)

Niemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour morgen? Evtl. Kesselalm / Aiblinger Hütte oder was im Chiemgau, je nach Gusto.


----------



## sommerfrische (21. September 2015)

Lust schon..., aber morgen geht's nicht.


----------



## bikeresi (21. September 2015)

Ja, ich wäre auch gern dabei...hab aber erst ab Donnerstag frei


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2015)

Am Donnerstag muss ich leider wieder arbeiten


----------



## bikeresi (21. September 2015)

Hmm..dann müssen wir auf die nächste Gelegenheit warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2015)

Hat am Sonntag jemand von euch Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## sommerfrische (25. September 2015)

Lust schon, aber keine Zeit. Wie sieht es Montag oder Dienstag bei Dir aus? Ich kann mir freinehmen, Wetter wird angeblich ganz gut.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2015)

Ich muss leider unter der Woche arbeiten, bei mir geht nur WE.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. September 2015)

Ich wäre so gerne dabei aber mein Dämpfer hat wohl das zeitliche gesegnet und muss eingeschickt werden  und das bei dem tollen Wetter was für nächste Woche gemeldet ist


----------



## sommerfrische (25. September 2015)

Das ist wirklich Pech. Ist hoffentlich wieder okay, bevor es endgültig Winter wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2015)

@greenhorn-biker : Dein Bike ist doch noch überhaupt nicht alt??? Aber du hast doch noch das Hardtail, oder nicht?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2015)

Ja ist noch nicht alt fahre nämlich seit März letzten Jahres ein neues fully 
Bin aber mittlerweile so genervt von dem fox Zeug dass ich mich nach was anderem umschaue. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## laterra (1. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich wäre so gerne dabei aber mein Dämpfer hat wohl das zeitliche gesegnet und muss eingeschickt werden  und das bei dem tollen Wetter was für nächste Woche gemeldet ist


Ich sach nur "HARDTAIL".... biken am Morgen ohne Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Oktober 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> Ich sach nur "HARDTAIL".... biken am Morgen ohne Kummer und Sorgen


Hast ja gesehen ich Krieg auch hardtails kaputt  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2015)

Hat am Montag jemand frei und Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Oktober 2015)

Leider hab ich nicht mehr genügend Urlaub um nochmal spontan nen Tag freizunehmen


----------



## blondschopf78 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hello  Habe gerade diesen "Mädels aus München?" Beitrag entdeckt?
Stellt irgendwer ein Mädels-Winterpokal-Team auf? Da würd' ich mich gern mit-motivieren lassen 
Grüße ins Netz, der blondschopf


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2015)

gute Idee, könnte auch etwas Wintermotivation gebrauchen! Vielleicht stellen wir dann mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Winterrunden auf die Beine!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde es auch super, vielleicht mal Isartrails nach Feierabend ;-)?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. Oktober 2015)

Unbedingt!!! Wie wär's mit Dienstag?! Frau Rauscher? Greenhorn? Jemand dabei ?
Grüße ins Netz, der blondschopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2015)

ich muss im Büro meinen Kalender checken, irgendwas war am Dienstag...


----------



## blondschopf78 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bin immer noch sehr entschlossen, was das Biken morgen Abend angeht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab Dienstag leider immer VHS sport 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (12. Oktober 2015)

Spontan heute


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Oktober 2015)

Muss ich leider zeitiger wissen weil ich dann mein bike Abend vorher einpacken muss weil ich nur in München arbeite 
Wo wohnst du denn? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (12. Oktober 2015)

Untergiesing  ist halt superpraktisch! Direkt an die Isar und los! Werde hier weiter fleissig posten, bis mal was zusammen geht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Oktober 2015)

Siehst mal ich arbeite in Giesing  wohne aber 40km östlich von München  
mal schnell umziehen und bike einpacken ist da leider nicht drin 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Oktober 2015)

arbeite auch in Giesing, das ist ja praktisch 
Ich muss es allerdings auch am Tag vorher planen, da ich dann direkt mit dem MTB zur Arbeit radle...
Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht zeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen, da es sowieso nass werden soll, gehe ich nach der Arbeit ins Schwimmbad 

Aber lasst uns dranbleiben, wir schaffen das


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Oktober 2015)

Heute habe ich auch keine Zeit, aber grundsätzlich würde ich auch gern zu einer Isarrunde mitkommen. Ich wohne in Giesing, arbeite aber am östlichen Stadtrand. Nach der Arbeit wird im Herbst und Winter mit seinen kurzen Tagen also schwierig. An einem WE vielleicht?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Oktober 2015)

wir sind ziemlich Giesing-lastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2015)

Kennt sich denn jemand von euch besser auf den Isartrails aus?
Ich leider noch nicht so wirklich vor allem wenns nach Feierabend mal auf die Dämmerung/Dunkelheit zugeht ist meine Orientierung nicht die beste trotz guter Lampe 

Wie wärs wenn wir ein eigenes Team aufmachen ? Jemand Namensvorschläge?


----------



## Tatü (14. Oktober 2015)

noch einmal Giesing


----------



## blondschopf78 (14. Oktober 2015)

Jaaa - ich bin sehr für ein Mädels-Winterpokal-Team  MTB-Chicks?! Bin nicht die beste in Sachen Namensgebung...
Wohne und arbeite in Giesing  sehr praktisch! Wenn's morgen Abend evtl. trocken bleibt, würde ich evtl. eine Isarrunde drehen. Hab' ne Lupine, aber allein find' ich's einfach so gruselig...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

Cool kommen ja doch mehr aus der Ecke 

Ja allein find ich auch total gruselig ,vor allem verlier ich das Gefühl für Entfernung und denke andauernd Mist jetzt hab ich die Abzweigung verpasst ,dabei ist es mindestens noch ein km zu fahren 

Morgen Abend muss ich leider zum Reifen wechseln *hmpf* 

Wie wäre es mit Girls ride Muc? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (14. Oktober 2015)

So, bei mir kann man sich jetzt um einen Teamplatz bewerben  Einfach im Winterpokal das Team Girls-Ride-MUC suchen 
Wird schon!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Oktober 2015)

oh, mach ich gleich!


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2015)

blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Team Girls-Ride-MUC


Alarm!  Anarchieanfangsverdacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seit Jahren beginnen die Namen  der Teams hier traditionell 
mit "Ladys Only *Name*" - ohne Ausnahme!!

Glücklicherweise lassen sich Teamnamen und Beschreibung noch ändern


----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2015)

4mate hat Recht, blondschopf78 könntest Du vielleicht noch den Namen anpassen?

bin dabei 
Jetzt sind wir schon zu Dritt 

Hättet Ihr nächsten Mittwoch Zeit und Lust: 18:00 Tierpark?  könnte ggf ne Lupine Pike für den Helm leihen
Wäre der einzige Tag an dem ich kommende Woche Abends Zeit hätte


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

Aber nur wenn du vorher schon ne extra runde drehst zum auspowern oder du versprichst langsam zu fahren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (14. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du vorher schon ne extra runde drehst zum auspowern oder du versprichst langsam zu fahren



mache ich ja: ich radle zur/von de Arbeit  ... ist versprochen und Spaß geht wirklich vor ... wäre toll wenns klappt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Oktober 2015)

Mittwoch könnte gehen! Wenn ich nicht zu viel Arbeit habe.
Eine Piko verleihen kann ich auch, habe zwei davon....


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich plane für Mittwoch eigentlich was Größeres. Wenn daraus nichts wird, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hello - versuche auch am Mittwoch dabei zu sein...bin auch eher der Spaßbiker, würde ich sagen 
Was meinst ihr, in was soll ich den Teamnamen noch umbenennen? Hoffe, dass kann ich überhaupt noch...


----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ähm...wie wär's mit POWER-PEDAL-LADIES? Ist auch mit Ladies - ich weiß - mir fällt nix besseres ein...Oder ISAR-MTB-CHICKS?? Ideen? MINGA-GIRLS-RIDE?!


----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2015)

Ladys Only - Team Girls-Ride-MUC

Zum Bleistift 

Scrollen zu L wie Ladys Only

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams?page=3



PS Sollte es nicht möglich sein: PN an @rik mit der Bitte um Änderung des Teamnamens
Es ist möglich, eben gecheckt, auf "Bearbeiten" untergalb der Beschreibung klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Aaaah...jetzt hab' auch ich's kapiert  Na ja, ist ja noch früh...
Ladies Only MINGA-GIRLS-RIDE fände ich ganz gut. Was meint ihr?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> mache ich ja: ich radle zur/von de Arbeit  ... ist versprochen und Spaß geht wirklich vor ... wäre toll wenns klappt.


Ich trag es mir mal in den Kalender ein und hoffe dass die trails nicht unter Wasser stehen Bis dahin 
Mit Lampen bin ich versorgt ,auch wenn es keine Lupine ist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Okay  Habe uns jetzt umbenannt in "Ladies Only MINGA-GIRLS-RIDE" - einer fehlt noch, dann sind wir komplett und zum 02.11. kann's dann ganz hochoffiziell losgehen


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht im Girls-Ride-Team mitmachen, weil ich traditionell bei der Sauerstoffvergiftung bin. Auch Minga  Und uns gibt es nun schon im 3. Jahr. 

Aber vielleicht lasst Ihr mich trotzdem auch nach WP-Start mal mitfahren...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2015)

Wann und wo startet ihr denn zu euren Isarrunden?


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Bindestrich fehlt


----------



## mtbbee (15. Oktober 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wann und wo startet ihr denn zu euren Isarrunden?



Vorschlag: Eingang Tierpark an der Tierparkbrücke


----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bindestrich fehlt



Mei-o-mei...was man da nicht alles beachten muss  Teamname ist angepasst!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Eingang Tierpark an der Tierparkbrücke



Da kann man aber sch***e parken  Aber ich könnte, falls es mich mal überkommt zum Mitfahren, evtl. in Großhesselohe parken. Naja, beim dem momentanen Wetter ist draußenfahren eh keine Option, jedenfalls für mich nicht. Da bin ich warmduschendes Mädchen


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst in Untergiesing parken und radelst in max. 10 Minuten zum Zoo. Wenn Du außerhalb des Mittleren Rings parkst, gibt's auch keinen Parklizenzbereich.

Im Moment ist mir auch zu kalt und zu nass, soll aber nächste Woche besser werden. Ich musste meine für nächsten Mittwoch geplante Tour leider absagen, weil ich arbeiten muss. Wenn ich an dem Tag rechtzeitig aus dem Job komme, kann ich aber bei einer Isarrunde mitfahren.  Ich bräuchte allerdings eine Lampe - könnte mir jemand eine leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Wo genau meinst du? Ich kann über die A8 oder A995 reinfahren.
Ich hab leider keine Lampe, ich müsste schauen, ob ich meine in Gang krieg. Das ist noch eine nicht-LED Sigma Evo-X mit uralt Akku.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Oktober 2015)

Find ich ja sympathisch, wenn noch jemand nicht wirklich auf Night Rides gerüstet ist.... Parkplatztipps per PN


----------



## blondschopf78 (16. Oktober 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wo genau meinst du? Ich kann über die A8 oder A995 reinfahren.
> Ich hab leider keine Lampe, ich müsste schauen, ob ich meine in Gang krieg. Das ist noch eine nicht-LED Sigma Evo-X mit uralt Akku.



Hab' leider auch nur eine  Hast ja noch ein bissl Zeit


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2015)

Lampe wie gesagt kann ich leihen
Parken: gegenüber vom Haupteingang ist doch ein Parkplatz, glaube nicht, dass zu dieser Zeit Gebühr verlangt wird. Ansonsten bei mir vor der Haustür ca. 1km vom Treffpunkt entfernt. Weiterer Vorteil: wir könnten danach gleich die Räder abspritzen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2015)

Diese Woche muss ich passen. Zu viel Arbeit, werde länger machen müssen


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (19. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Lampe wie gesagt kann ich leihen
> Parken: gegenüber vom Haupteingang ist doch ein Parkplatz, glaube nicht, dass zu dieser Zeit Gebühr verlangt wird. Ansonsten bei mir vor der Haustür ca. 1km vom Treffpunkt entfernt. Weiterer Vorteil: wir könnten danach gleich die Räder abspritzen



Och Mönsch  muss es jetzt dauerregnen?! Könnten wir uns für Mittwoch dann evtl. auf eine Forstweg-Runde einigen? Da wird man vielleicht nicht gar so [email protected]: Könnte ich mein Radl evtl.-vielleicht auch nach einer Sau-Runde abspritzen?!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2015)

Also für Mittwoch haben Sie eigentlich halbwegs gutes Wetter gemeldet, aber du hast recht Die trails werden ziemlich tief sein 
Sollte man vielleicht auch nicht schlimmer machen als es ist...
An der ortskundigen, kennt ihr eine Alternative? 
Vom Anspruch her ist es mir persönlich relativ wurscht was wir fahren, ohne euch würde ich wohl gar nicht fahren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2015)

Forstweg geht immer 
war Sa und So unterwegs: Ist schon spannend über schmierige Wurzeln und glitschige Steine zu fahren, schult die Fahrtechnik 
Aber zum abendlichen Laubrascheln vielleicht nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, wir fahren einfach ne lockere Forstwegrunde
Spritzi danach kein Problem


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist der Aufwand bei Sauwetter echt zu groß, da sollte das dann schon richtig Spaß machen.

Aber mtbbee, wir sollten uns eh mal treffen, du kriegst ja noch Kohle von mir! Oder schick mir per Mail deine Bankdaten, dann überweis ich es dir. Ansonsten viel Spaß am Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Diese Woche muss ich passen. Zu viel Arbeit, werde länger machen müssen
> 
> 
> iPhone Tapatalk


Schade 
schade vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2015)

Dann sind wir jetzt zu dritt oder hab ich jmd vergessen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Oktober 2015)

Mit mir ist am Mittwoch eher nicht zu rechnen: wird absehbar ein Großkampftag an der Arbeit....


----------



## blondschopf78 (19. Oktober 2015)

Genau - bisher zu dritt  und ich als Neuling  einige von Euch scheinen sich ja schon zu kennen! Bin gespannt und hoffe auf nettes, gemeinsames Radeln und einem coolen Winterpokal


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber mtbbee, wir sollten uns eh mal treffen


unbedingt - Mail ist unterwegs 

Jep, zu Dritt 
Dann hat also jeder seine Lämpchen? Ich brauche also nix zusätzliches laden? 
Super- dann bis Mittwoch Abend


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2015)

wünsche euch viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondschopf78 (21. Oktober 2015)

Supi  wir haben ja echt schönes, trockenes Wetter heute für unsere Ausfahrt!!
Lupine ist geladen  Es kann also losgehen!
Ich hoffe, ich schaffe pünktlich um 18 Uhr - evtl. fünf Minuten später, aber ich geb' mir Mühe!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2015)

Ja der tag ist echt super gewählt! 
Ich hoffe dass meine Lampen und die Konstruktionen funktionieren und halten, heute erster Einsatz 

Ich mach mir eher sorgen dass ich den Treffpunkt nicht finde 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Oktober 2015)

Da habt Ihr wirklich super Wetter erwischt. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr wirklich super Wetter erwischt.



so wars auch geplant 

war ein netter Mix aus Trails und Forststrassen - hatten richtig viel Spass . Hoffen auf baldige Wiederholung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> so wars auch geplant
> 
> war ein netter Mix aus Trails und Forststrassen - hatten richtig viel Spass . Hoffen auf baldige Wiederholung


So bin dann mittlerweile auch heile daheim angekommen 

Kann ich nur so bestätigen, die die nicht dabei waren haben was verpasst 
Viele neue Trails gesehen und gefahren , die ich aber dank der Dunkelheit -orientierungslos wie ich bin- wohl nicht mehr finden werde 
Könnt ihr mir ja nochmal zeigen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Oktober 2015)

gute gemacht, Mädels! 
An der Isar findet man doch eigentlich alles wieder 

Saß gestern wirklich noch recht lang im Büro, außerdem wäre Sport gar nicht gut gewesen, nachdem ich am Vortag beim Zahnarzt war...
Aber beim nächsten Mal klappt hoffentlich alles!!!


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> so wars auch geplant
> 
> war ein netter Mix aus Trails und Forststrassen - hatten richtig viel Spass . Hoffen auf baldige Wiederholung



Ja, kann mich nur anschließen - Prima war's  Unbedingt nächste Woche wieder! Vielleicht können dann noch andere! Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall vorgenommen wöchentlich ein-, zweimal zu fahren  Mal schauen, ob das hinhaut


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ach genau: Es gibt noch einen Platz im Team "Ladies Only - MINGA-GIRLS-RIDE"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> S
> Viele neue Trails gesehen und gefahren , die ich aber dank der Dunkelheit -orientierungslos wie ich bin- wohl nicht mehr finden werde



Vielleicht waren die ja gar nicht neu, sondern du hast sie nur nicht erkannt?


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Oktober 2015)

LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi zusammen   war gestern auch auf den Isartrails und würde auch morgen nochmal fahren (wenns net grad regnet). Vllt hat jemand spontan Zeit und Lust?


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Noch spontaner: Heute?! 18:30 Uhr, Candidbrücke? Das würd' ich schaffen!


----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Öhm..schlecht..hab jez dann Spätdienst


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Morgen muss ich passen  Montag?


----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Schade..Montag kann ich net


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Wann passt bei Dir nächste Woche?


----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Nächste Woche wäre Dienstag, Mittwoch, Freitag gut


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Dann nehmen wir doch den Dienstag, 27.10. Passt Dir 18:30 Uhr? Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch jemand an 
Wetter soll weiterhin okay bleiben...


----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Ach wolltest du nochmal ne Nachtfahrt machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondschopf78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Geht leider nicht anders  Normaler Vollzeit-Job 9-18 Uhr...


----------



## bikeresi (22. Oktober 2015)

Hmm..dann hab ich wohl nen unnormalen Vollzeitjob  ja passt schon. Nehm ich licht mit. Bin auch noch nie im dunkeln gefahren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2015)

ich befürchte ich werde es nächste Woche nicht schaffen, ich muss bis Ende der Woche ein Projekt fertig bekommen....
Schade, das Wetter soll ja wirklich ganz gut werden


----------



## mtbbee (26. Oktober 2015)

bei mir gehts auch erst in 3 Wochen ... der 11.11. wäre doch ein tolles Datum


----------



## blondschopf78 (26. Oktober 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich befürchte ich werde es nächste Woche nicht schaffen, ich muss bis Ende der Woche ein Projekt fertig bekommen....
> Schade, das Wetter soll ja wirklich ganz gut werden



Mei, ganz schön was los bei Dir im Job...aber wir schaffen's schon noch...
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen Abend mit der Bikeresi unterwegs ab 18:30 Uhr Candidbrücke  Wenn noch jemand mitmag - gerne hier melden 

@mtbbee: Der 11.11., ein Mittwoch, ist notiert


----------



## mtbbee (26. Oktober 2015)

Jupi, ich sehe, wir sind jetzt kompletteo - Tatü hat sich noch angeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Oktober 2015)

Habe momentan leider auch ziemlich viel um die Ohren und komme nicht wirklich zur ruhe  Auf Grund dessen bin ich jetzt auch die letzten paar Tage am kränkeln, mal schauen was die Woche noch so bringt 
Eventuell spontan was am Donnerstag oder Freitag?

11.11 geht leider nicht da fahr ich bis Freitag Abend nach Hannover auf die Messe


----------



## bikeresi (26. Oktober 2015)

11.11. Wäre ich evtl. Auch dabei


----------



## bikeresi (27. Oktober 2015)

@Blondschopf und wer noch mit mag: Wir könnten uns doch auch am Tierparkende bei Beginn der Trails treffen? Marienklausenbrücke? (wäre für mich praktischer  )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2015)

Ist jetzt Dienstag oder Mittwoch Treff?
Heute abend muss ich leider zum Zahnarzt, Mittwoch könnte ich es wohl doch einrichten zu kommen!


----------



## bikeresi (27. Oktober 2015)

Also wir fahren heute Abend


----------



## blondschopf78 (27. Oktober 2015)

@bikeresi: Ja, Marienklausenbrücke passt auch! Schaue, dass ich es pünktlich schaffe! Bin samt schwarzem Radl und schwarzem Outfit heute mal wieder ein Black Rider  aber mit weißem Helm!

@Frau Rauscher: Morgen Abend bin ich mal unsportlich auf einem Konzert  - es sei denn meine Konzert-Freundin springt ab  Dann würde ich wohl nochmal radeln gehen


----------



## blondschopf78 (27. Oktober 2015)

Coole Runde mit bikeresi und Freund  Trails bis zur Grünwalder Brücke und zurück - kurz und knackig 
Morgen geht bei mir nur sehr spontan


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2015)

nee, dann lass mal, ich gehe morgen schwimmen...
Hoffen wir einfach dass es nächste Woche auch noch trocken bleibt auf den Trails


----------



## blondschopf78 (28. Oktober 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nee, dann lass mal, ich gehe morgen schwimmen...
> Hoffen wir einfach dass es nächste Woche auch noch trocken bleibt auf den Trails



Bestimmt


----------



## blondschopf78 (28. Oktober 2015)

Sooo, also die Wetterprognosen sollen weiterhin gut bleiben 
Ich würde kommende Woche Mo. oder Di. anpeilen zum Biken am Abend - der Winterpokal hat dann auch schon gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2015)

Schön dass es bei euch funktioniert hat 
Bei mir sieht es die Woche auch eher schlecht aus 
Ich hoffe, dass es nächste Woche bei mir auch klappt, generell hab ich Dienstags aber immer VHS Sport


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2015)

ich könnte Montag oder Dienstag, lieber Dienstag


----------



## bikeresi (28. Oktober 2015)

Jo, Dienstag könnte ich auch (solang man nicht zu spät los fährt)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Oktober 2015)

was heißt nicht zu spät?
Ich sag mal vorsichtig, ich könnte so ab 17:15, wenn ich es rechtzeitig einplanen kann


----------



## bikeresi (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja die Zeit passt. Blondschopf kann immer erst bissl später. 18:30 Uhr bis 18:45 Uhr ist für mich noch ok. Alles was danach ist geht bei mir leider nicht..


----------



## blondschopf78 (29. Oktober 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich könnte Montag oder Dienstag, lieber Dienstag



Also ich trag' mir dann mal den Dienstag ein  18:30 Uhr wär' für mich perfekt! Kann das in der Arbeit nicht so strapazieren mit dem früher gehen...Und dunkel ist es ja ohnehin schon 

Mag jemand Montag?


----------



## bikeresi (29. Oktober 2015)

Also Dienstag 18:30 uhr steht fest?  Montag kann ich net


----------



## Tatü (29. Oktober 2015)

Montag kann ich evtl entscheidet sich aber erst Sonntag abend. 
Dienstag geht komnende Woche nicht


----------



## blondschopf78 (29. Oktober 2015)

Tatü schrieb:


> Montag kann ich evtl entscheidet sich aber erst Sonntag abend.
> Dienstag geht komnende Woche nicht



Gibst einfach nochmal kurz Bescheid  Könnte ab 18:30 Uhr...bissl später immer besser - wie gesagt: Ist ja eh schwarze Nacht schon ab halb sechs, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (1. November 2015)

Morgen klappt es leider nicht.
Wie wäre es am Wochenende?
Samstag kann ich ab nachmittags an der Isar Sonntag geht auch etwas an den Bergen wenn das Wetter weiter so super ist. Dann sehen wir uns auch einmal bei Helligkeit.


----------



## blondschopf78 (1. November 2015)

Tatü schrieb:


> Morgen klappt es leider nicht.
> Wie wäre es am Wochenende?
> Samstag kann ich ab nachmittags an der Isar Sonntag geht auch etwas an den Bergen wenn das Wetter weiter so super ist. Dann sehen wir uns auch einmal bei Helligkeit.



Schade  WE ist's bei mir eher schwierig...Dann schaffen wir's wann anders. Wäre bei einer weiteren Runde nach Feierabend mit dabei  Einfach hier posten!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2015)

Also bei mir würde wieder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag gehen, allerdings nicht später als 18:00 Uhr weil ich direkt nach der Arbeit starte und nur bis 17:00 Uhr arbeite. Ach und danach noch ne Stunde Heimweg ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2015)

blondschopf78 und bikeresi Also morgen 18:30 am Tierpark? 
Dann komm ich mit Lampen!

... ich war schon weig nicht mehr an der Isar unterwegs! 

greenhorn-biker Den Rest der Woche kann ich leider nicht


----------



## blondschopf78 (2. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> blondschopf78 und bikeresi Also morgen 18:30 am Tierpark?
> Dann komm ich mit Lampen!
> 
> ... ich war schon weig nicht mehr an der Isar unterwegs!
> ...



Genau - morgen Abend 18:30 Uhr  Tierpark passt für mich gut. Der Haupteingang beim Streichelzoo, gell?!


----------



## blondschopf78 (2. November 2015)

Hä  Ich hab' grad meine Laufeinheit von heute morgen beim Winterpokal eingetragen...Warum tauchen wir jetzt nicht beim Team-Ranking auf?! Versteh' ich nicht...extra früh aufgestanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. November 2015)

Platz 28 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/109

Die Notierung kann schon mal einige Momente oder auch 1,2 Minuten dauern, je nach Traffic im Forum


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2015)

@greenhorn-biker : Wo würdest du denn starten bzw. wo arbeitest du? Für mich ist Tierpark nicht ideal, weil so weit in der Stadt drin. Ich könnte am Donnerstag spinning bleiben lassen und statt dessen richtig radeln.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker : Wo würdest du denn starten bzw. wo arbeitest du? Für mich ist Tierpark nicht ideal, weil so weit in der Stadt drin. Ich könnte am Donnerstag spinning bleiben lassen und statt dessen richtig radeln.


Arbeite in giesing und würde sowieso mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt fahren. Deswegen fast egal solange es nicht zu spät wird. 
Die Frage ist was du unter so "richtig" radeln verstehst ?

Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne (vor allem nicht im dunklen ) müsste ich entweder nach garmin fahren oder kannst du die Streckenführung übernehmen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2015)

Da ich 7 Jahre in Oberhaching gewohnt habe, kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. Richtig radeln nicht im Sinne von lang oder schnell, sondern einfach im Gegensatz zum Deppenradel (Spinning-Bike) im Fitness-Studio. Wie fährst du aus Giesing raus? Über die A995? Da hätte es bei der Ausfahrt Unterhaching einen Parkplatz am Perlacher Forst, da könnten wir uns treffen, meinetwegen so gg. 17.15 Uhr.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da ich 7 Jahre in Oberhaching gewohnt habe, kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. Richtig radeln nicht im Sinne von lang oder schnell, sondern einfach im Gegensatz zum Deppenradel (Spinning-Bike) im Fitness-Studio. Wie fährst du aus Giesing raus? Über die A995? Da hätte es bei der Ausfahrt Unterhaching einen Parkplatz am Perlacher Forst, da könnten wir uns treffen, meinetwegen so gg. 17.15 Uhr.


Hört sich super an ,da bin ich dabei 
Donnerstag 17:15 Uhr Unterhaching
Ich pack die Lampen ein! 

Vielleicht mag ja noch jmd mit? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2015)

Dann muss ich mal schauen, dass ich meine Uralt-Sigma ans Laufen krieg und der Akku länger als 30min hält


----------



## bikeresi (2. November 2015)

Jo also dann morgen 18:30 Uhr Tierpark wäre ich auch dabei. Falls jemand Lust hat, fahre dann auch so in 1-2 Stunden nochmal ne Isartrail-Runde


----------



## blondschopf78 (2. November 2015)

bikeresi schrieb:


> Jo also dann morgen 18:30 Uhr Tierpark wäre ich auch dabei. Falls jemand Lust hat, fahre dann auch so in 1-2 Stunden nochmal ne Isartrail-Runde



Genau Frau Rauscher und ich sind ja auch mit dabei


----------



## bikeresi (2. November 2015)

Sehr schön


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2015)

genau, morgen!
Muss mit dem dicken Enduro fahren, weil ich leider mein Vorderrad vom Liteville bei einer Freundin habe stehen lassen 

Also, Haupteingang an der Thalk. Brücke, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Haupteingang, geht klar  isses ok, wenn wir wieder zu zweit kommen oder solls ne reine Mädls-Runde sein?


----------



## blondschopf78 (3. November 2015)

bikeresi schrieb:


> Haupteingang, geht klar  isses ok, wenn wir wieder zu zweit kommen oder solls ne reine Mädls-Runde sein?



Also für mich ist das okay...muss er sich halt anpassen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. November 2015)

@greenhorn-biker : Greenhorn, jetzt muss ich dich doch enttäuschen! Mein einer Akku bringt nur noch ein müdes Glimmen zustande und der andere ist auch platt, der hält noch 3min. Ich bin gar nicht lange genug daheim, um die Akkus aufzuladen und zu entladen, zudem werden die nicht genug Power entwickeln, dass sie dann gut 2 Std. halten oder sogar länger. Ohne Lampe ist leider auch keine Option, somit muss ich wohl doch zum Deppenradeln gehen, anstatt in der frischen Luft zu biken.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2015)

Bikeresi: passt!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Perfekt


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2015)

habe mal ein bisschen was umgemodelt, den ersten gemeinsamen Nightride WP kann ich mir kaum entgehen lassen 
Ich radle mal ein wenig mit - also bis halb 7


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2015)

Super!!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (3. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> habe mal ein bisschen was umgemodelt, den ersten gemeinsamen Nightride WP kann ich mir kaum entgehen lassen
> Ich radle mal ein wenig mit - also bis halb 7



YEAAAAH!!!


----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Ach das ist ja cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2015)

Na toll, eigentlich hätte ich mitfahren können weil ja Ferien sind und mein sport dann ausfällt! Freudestrahlend Alles gepackt und heute dann dran erinnert worden. ... aaarrgggh ich könnte mich so aufregen! !!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Woran scheiterts?


----------



## blondschopf78 (3. November 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Na toll, eigentlich hätte ich mitfahren können weil ja Ferien sind und mein sport dann ausfällt! Freudestrahlend Alles gepackt und heute dann dran erinnert worden. ... aaarrgggh ich könnte mich so aufregen! !!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk



Ich hätt' ein Zweitradl  aber keine Zweilampe


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2015)

Ich noch auf der Arbeit bin und mein bike 40km weg von München daheim in der Garage steht :-(

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2015)

Ach menno, dann geh ich heute abend wenigstens eine kleine runde mit der Stirnlampe laufen damit ich auch mal Punkte beisteuern kann. ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Ohne...schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (3. November 2015)

Stimmt..n Radl hätt ma auch....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. November 2015)

Unter was würdet ihr eigentlich nordic walking eintragen? Langlauf? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2015)

war eine feine Runde heute


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2015)

nächste Woche Mittwoch 11.11. sammeln wir dann wieder gemeinsam Punkte 
18:30 Eingang Streichelzoo, 18:00 ist für einige zu früh

@greenhorn-biker , wenn Du 18:00 schon kannst, dann versuche ich ne halbe Stunde eher da zu sein und wir radln im Kreis 

@Pfadfinderin, Lampi hätte ich

bis dahin, weiterhin fleissiges Punktesammeln


----------



## Tatü (4. November 2015)

ich hoffe ich schaffe es mal im Dezember. 
Ansonsten jemand anderes am Wochenende Zeit und Lust?


----------



## blondschopf78 (6. November 2015)

Hello  Würde gern kommenden Dienstag wieder ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde Isartrails fahren gehen. So gut 1 1/2 bis knapp zwei Stunden...
Wer ist dabei?
@bikeresi: Magst wieder mitkommen am Dienstag? Können gerne Deine Runde fahren  Da wär' ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2015)

hatten wir nicht Mittwoch ausgemacht? Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, mir ist was dazwischengekommen, ist wichtig...

Aber Dienstag kann ich evtl. einrichten!


----------



## blondschopf78 (6. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hatten wir nicht Mittwoch ausgemacht? Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, mir ist was dazwischengekommen, ist wichtig...
> 
> Aber Dienstag kann ich evtl. einrichten!



Mittwoch, der 11.11. steht fix um 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt: Tierpark Streichelzoo 
Aber ich wollt' eben auch Dienstag eine Runde radeln gehen 
Bist dabei @Frau Rauscher? Passt 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## bikeresi (6. November 2015)

Ja Dienstag könnte bei mir auch passen


----------



## mtbbee (6. November 2015)

Kann nächste Woche nur an einem Tag. Dienstag würde allerdings auch gehen. Wenn da die Mehrzahl kann, gerne auch Dienstag.
Dann erledige ich mein ursprünglich Di geplantes am Mi - wäre mir eigentlich egal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2015)

nehmt mal auf mich keine Rücksicht, Dienstag bin ich eigentlich zum Kino verabredet, aber das ist noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2015)

Ohoh Kino 

Ich bin leider für die ganze Woche raus  geschäftlich unterwegs....

Ich hoffe dass ich es wenigstens am we schaffe mal ein paar punkte beizusteuern 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2015)

das Wetter ist jedenfalls zum Punktesammeln bestens geeignet !


----------



## blondschopf78 (7. November 2015)

Hello  Ich fahr' nach wie vor Di und Mi - je 18:30 Uhr  Puuuuunkteeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. November 2015)

So heute habe ich es auch endlich mal aufs Bike geschafft 
Da ich momentan sehr viel Stress habe, wollte ich keine riesen Runde starten und auch nicht das Bike verladen um uns zu den Trails zu karren 
Also nach einem gemütlichen Frühstück zusammen mit der besseren Hälfte aufs Bike geschwungen und eine Tour bei traumhaften Wetter zur Eisdiele ein paar Ortschaften weiter gestartet 
Hat richtig gut getan 

Heute Abend dann auch mal final die Rolle mit dem Crosser aufgebaut, nachdem gestern endlich der Reifen gekommen ist. Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich da Spaß dran habe, deswegen habe ich mir auch sicherheitshalber nur einen gebrauchten geholt 

Ihr seid ja alle richtig fleißig  ist ja schon Motivation genug das Loch nicht zu groß werden zu lassen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. November 2015)

ich habe gestern meinen Tacho verloren und muss jetzt ein bisschen schätzen wieviel ich am WE so zusammengefahren habe


----------



## mtbbee (8. November 2015)

Da sind wir schon zwei: Wenn Du mal Hohe Kiste fährst und meinen Rox 10 findest, kannst Du ihn behalten  - Mistding, hat sich einfach ohne Tschüss verabschiedet  , habe mich jetzt mit einem Garmin 520  getröstet, das hat wenigstens ein Schleifchen zum Festbinden am Vorbau. Zeigt allerdings weniger Temperatur an und schlimmer   7% weniger Höhenmeter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. November 2015)

ja, ich mochte meinen Rox echt gern


----------



## mtbbee (8. November 2015)

einen 9.1 hätte ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2015)

blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Hello  Ich fahr' nach wie vor Di und Mi - je 18:30 Uhr  Puuuuunkteeee!!!!!!!!!!!


bin heut abend dabei!


----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2015)

komme auch, müsste allerdings um 20:00 wieder daheim sein, sollte bis Grünwald reichen - bis Abends


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> komme auch, müsste allerdings um 20:00 wieder daheim sein, sollte bis Grünwald reichen - bis Abends



Hello  Ja, super - dann müssten wir zu viert bzw. fünft sein...Frau Rauscher, mtbbee, bikeresi (wieder plus bessere Hälfte ) und ich  Komme vermutlich knapp um 18:30 Uhr zum Treffpunkt Tierpark, Eingang Streichelzoo...Beeil mich


----------



## bikeresi (10. November 2015)

Hey, also bei mir hat sich für heut anderweitig was ergeben..

@blondschopf78: Du meintest du fährst morgen auch um 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. November 2015)

bikeresi schrieb:


> Hey, also bei mir hat sich für heut anderweitig was ergeben..
> 
> @blondschopf78: Du meintest du fährst morgen auch um 18:30 Uhr?



Genau  Gerne eine Runde nach Deinem Gusto


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2015)

Hallo liest das noch  wer?
Ich ziehe jetzt schon los, weil fertig im büro! Komme nachher nicht zum Treffpunkt!
Viel Spaß euch!!!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (10. November 2015)

Das gibt wieder ordentlich Punkte für das Team


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. November 2015)

Puuuh...lonesome Nightride in der Finsternis...Uaaah!!! Gruselig


----------



## bikeresi (10. November 2015)

Warst jetzt allein unterwegs??


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. November 2015)

Jaaa


----------



## bikeresi (10. November 2015)

Ich dachte ihr wart zu zweit?? Morgen komm ich mit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2015)

oh das tut mir leid, ich dachte mtbbee ist dabei? Sonst hätte ich nicht abgesagt, sorry!


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> oh das tut mir leid, ich dachte mtbbee ist dabei? Sonst hätte ich nicht abgesagt, sorry!



Kein Problem


----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2015)

ich war da, bin aber nicht mitgefahren .... zu spät aus der Firma raus und noch mit dem halben Firmendickerchen Radl da. Gepäcktaschen sind nicht der Hit auf den Trails .... war wirklich sehr schade, aber wenigstens bin ich noch zum Basteln gekommen


----------



## blondschopf78 (11. November 2015)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich heute Abend noch spontan jemand mit?

@bikeresi: Ach ja, ich würde vorschlagen 18:00 Uhr am Tierpark  War heute schon um kurz nach acht im Büro  Denn um 18:30 Uhr treffen sich auch viele weitere Gruppen zum losdüsen auf die Isartrails...Das ist dann so nervig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. November 2015)

Ich kann heute nicht! Nächste Woche wieder!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (11. November 2015)

Ich muss schauen ob ich s schaff.. Hatte heute bis grade eben Fortbildung und sitze grade in der U-Bahn..schaffs evtl bis 18 Uhr..vllt isses halt dann auch bissl was nach 18 Uhr


----------



## blondschopf78 (11. November 2015)

Okay  Du hast zumindest ein internetfähiges Handy  also bist auch in der U-Bahn online...Meines ist sehr antiquarisch...Also um kurz nach 18:00 Uhr. Dann können wir's beim Tierparkeingang Streichelzoo belassen  Bis gleich!


----------



## bikeresi (11. November 2015)

Ja bin fast daheim. Also bis 18 Uhr schaffen wirs voraussichtlich  bis dann


----------



## bikeresi (11. November 2015)

@blondschopf78 
War wieder ein super night-ride! Bin jez fetzenhin und nach der coolen Runde und nem anschließenden schön warmen Bad voll ausgepowert - einfach Supi  danke und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## blondschopf78 (13. November 2015)

*Hello  damit die Punkte nicht schwinden: Ich würde nächste Woche dienstags abends wieder einen Nightride starten ab 18:30 Uhr. Wer ist dabei?*

Und nochmal was ganz anderes: Habe Transalp-Pläne für's nächste Jahr - gerne eine Rundtour - gleicher Start-/Zielpunkt. Mein Freund ist kein großer Mehrtagestouren-Fan, vor allem wenn's dann mal sechs oder sieben Tage werden  Drum suche ich Mädels!! Also Euch  Wenn ich mit anderen Typen fahr' droht Beziehungs-Stress


----------



## mtbbee (13. November 2015)

blondschopf78 schrieb:


> *Hello  damit die Punkte nicht schwinden: Ich würde nächste Woche dienstags abends wieder einen Nightride starten ab 18:30 Uhr. Wer ist dabei?*


ich komme wenn Frau Rauscher ihr Hardtail endlich fertig hat - dann gibts ne halbe Hardtail Runde 
Nein, im Ernst, Dienstag Abend ist bei Alpha Bike ein Workshop mit anschliessendem Glühwein und Lebkuchen, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.  .... dann muss ich jetzt endlich mal wieder Männe durchs Laub schubsen ...



blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Und nochmal was ganz anderes: Habe Transalp-Pläne für's nächste Jahr - gerne eine Rundtour - gleicher Start-/Zielpunkt. Mein Freund ist kein großer Mehrtagestouren-Fan, vor allem wenn's dann mal sechs oder sieben Tage werden  Drum suche ich Mädels!! Also Euch  Wenn ich mit anderen Typen fahr' droht Beziehungs-Stress



wenns bei mir Rückenmässig klappt, also ich bis zum Sommer alles soweit im Griff habe, bin ich für ne AX Tour schon vergeben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. November 2015)

Dienstag: Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen außer das Wetter wird eklig, dann mag ich nicht 

Was Mehrtagestouren angeht: Da würde ich max. 4 Tage mitmachen. Vielleicht eher ne kleinere Runde mit netten Hütten oder so.

Und was mein Hardtail angeht... eigentlich wollte ich morgen endlich mal damit anfangen


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ....
> wenns bei mir Rückenmässig klappt, also ich bis zum Sommer alles soweit im Griff habe, bin ich für ne AX Tour schon vergeben



ach so, echt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. November 2015)

Dienstag bin ich leider grundsätzlich raus weil ich da immer VHS Kurs habe 
Außer wenn natürlich Ferien sind 

Momentan etwas chaotisch bei mir weil ich gerade meinen Job gekündigt habe und im Januar woanders neu anfange, aber ich versuche mein bestes zu geben soviel Punkte wie möglich zu sammeln 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2015)

greenhorn: Oh, da passiert ja dann gerade sehr viel! Das kenne ich! 

@ der Rest: Morgen steht? Ich hab eigentlich Zeit, würde es jetzt aber mal ein bisschen vom Wetter abhängig machen, bei Regen muss ich nicht unbedingt die Trails fahren... Alternativ ein bisschen Bewegung auf den normalen Wegen!? Ich werd morgen jedenfalls mal mit dem Radl ins Büro fahren!


----------



## blondschopf78 (16. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> greenhorn: Oh, da passiert ja dann gerade sehr viel! Das kenne ich!
> 
> @ der Rest: Morgen steht? Ich hab eigentlich Zeit, würde es jetzt aber mal ein bisschen vom Wetter abhängig machen, bei Regen muss ich nicht unbedingt die Trails fahren... Alternativ ein bisschen Bewegung auf den normalen Wegen!? Ich werd morgen jedenfalls mal mit dem Radl ins Büro fahren!



Hello  also ich würde morgen fahren gehen und auch gerne so, wie von Frau Rauscher vorgeschlagen, sollte es nass werden  Bis morsche!


----------



## bikeresi (16. November 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen  wir wären dann morgen auch wieder dabei


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2015)

top!
Ich hatte etwas Bedenken wegen der Sturmwarnungen, aber ich glaube das geht erst später am Abend los!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2015)

Wieder das Dilemma... Heute schon früh mit der Arbeit fertig. Da ich ziemlich müde bin, drehe ich gleich allein ne kleine Runde. Komme dann NICHT um 18:30 an den Tierpark.
Wir sollten mal handynummern tauschen, weiß immer nicht ob das hier jemand liest?!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (17. November 2015)

Also, ich bin immer noch dabei ab 18:30  @bikeresi: Passt es für Euch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (17. November 2015)

Sorry blondschopf 78..ich glaub ich pack das heute nicht...bin grade eben zur Haustüre rein...und bin ziemlich erledigt..ich fahre morgen vormittag. Habe die nächsten 3 Tage Spätdienst. Wird also eher nix mit den kommenden Abenden  
Wenn du willst kann dich meine Vertretung begleiten, dann musst du nicht alleine fahren


----------



## blondschopf78 (17. November 2015)

Passt für Radu auch eine schnelle Forstwegrunde auf dem Hauptweg?! Das würde ich dann für mich auch bevorzugen heute...Ich glaub' meine Konzentration für Trails lässt heut' eher zu wünschen übrig


----------



## bikeresi (17. November 2015)

Ja is auch ok, meint er. Dann 18:30 uhr?


----------



## blondschopf78 (17. November 2015)

bikeresi schrieb:


> Ja is auch ok, meint er. Dann 18:30 uhr?



Jawoll - sehr gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2015)

ich hab meine Runde allein gedreht, aber ich muss sagen, allein, müde und im Dunkeln ist mir das etwas unheimlich, dann noch mit dem Wind... ich bin dann auch fast alles auf dem Forstweg hin- und zurück. Egal, Hauptsache den Kopf heute nochmal durchgelüftet


----------



## blondschopf78 (17. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich hab meine Runde allein gedreht, aber ich muss sagen, allein, müde und im Dunkeln ist mir das etwas unheimlich, dann noch mit dem Wind... ich bin dann auch fast alles auf dem Forstweg hin- und zurück. Egal, Hauptsache den Kopf heute nochmal durchgelüftet



Ja, das hatte ich letzte Woche auch...für mich war quasi hinter jedem Busch eine Trailhexe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2015)

Plane morgen 17-17:15 zu starten. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? Mein Kumpel mit dem ich fahren wollte, hat die Männergrippe und kann nicht


----------



## mtbbee (18. November 2015)

Männergrippe  - na zum Glück können wir sowas nicht bekommen 
Habe morgen Abend Stabilates sind Übungen auf Airex Balancepad - wird wieder Muskelkater geben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2015)

Ich! Hier!  ich hoffe dass ich fit bin und das bike heute abend noch eingeladen kriege, heute ist noch Betriebsfeier 
Treffen wie immer am Eingang Tierpark?  Uhrzeit passt mir sehr gut da ich natürlich noch Stunden abbauen muss 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## blondschopf78 (18. November 2015)

Hey Mädels  Ich bin für morgen leider raus...Wir haben eine Veranstaltung inhouse und das wird lang dauern  Keine Ausfahrt für blondschopf78 am morgigen Abend 
Aber Euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich! Hier!  ich hoffe dass ich fit bin und das bike heute abend noch eingeladen kriege, heute ist noch Betriebsfeier
> Treffen wie immer am Eingang Tierpark?  Uhrzeit passt mir sehr gut da ich natürlich noch Stunden abbauen muss
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk



passt! schau in deine PNs, da hab ich mal meine Handynummer geschickt!


----------



## blondschopf78 (19. November 2015)

Mmh...also heute bin ich ja out of order wg. Arbeit - aber fährt vielleicht morgen Abend jemand?! So gegen 18 Uhr? Vielleicht bleibt's ja doch trocken  wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## mtbbee (19. November 2015)

Habe morgen Sportfrei - nennt sich Regeneration  bevor es wahrscheinlich am WE mit dem Moppel in den Matsch geht, hat ja alles so seinen Reiz ...


----------



## bikeresi (20. November 2015)

Geht von euch eigentlich auch jemand Bouldern? Sind morgen wahrscheinlich in der Halle und suche jemand der mal unter der Woche mit mir geht.


----------



## Tatü (20. November 2015)

in welche Halle gehst du? welches Level?


----------



## bikeresi (21. November 2015)

Wir sind immer am Ostbahnhof in der Boulderwelt. Die Levels klettern wir unterschiedlich.


----------



## Tatü (21. November 2015)

Da gehe ich auch hin allerdings ist es mir dort abends zu voll.


----------



## bikeresi (21. November 2015)

Tja, wie gut, dass ich immer wieder mal unter der Woche frei hab


----------



## Tatü (21. November 2015)

geht mir auch so ansonsten gehe ich gerne unter der Woche um 10:00 aber erst wieder im Dezember. bin jetzt nicht der Crack. war in letzter Zeit etwas weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (21. November 2015)

Ach das passt! Ich hab jez auch erst mal Urlaub und werde erst wieder ab der 2. Dezember-Woche in München sein.


----------



## mtbbee (21. November 2015)

war übrigens heute traumhaft leer in den Trails, sogar so, das man sich gefreut hat mal jemanden zu treffen und gegrüsst wurde auch wieder  ... glaube heute Abend gibts ein wenig Schnee, könnte spannend morgen werden


----------



## blondschopf78 (22. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> war übrigens heute traumhaft leer in den Trails, sogar so, das man sich gefreut hat mal jemanden zu treffen und gegrüsst wurde auch wieder  ... glaube heute Abend gibts ein wenig Schnee, könnte spannend morgen werden


Und? Warst Du heute? Wie sind denn jetzt die Bedingungen? Würde evtl. morgen Abend eine Runde fahren gehen. Wer noch? 18:30 Uhr? Schaue, dass ich dementsprechend früh im Büro bin  Einen entspannten Sonntag-Abend derweil!


----------



## mtbbee (22. November 2015)

gestern noch so

heute zuerst schneefrei, nur nass und später, je weiter südlich es ging :
















Der erste Schneekontakt im Jahr ist immer ein besonderes Erlebnis, wurde später nur recht kühl, aber hat trotz Allem viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## bikeresi (22. November 2015)

Bin die nächsten Tage nicht im Lande...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. November 2015)

Bei dem Wetter werde ich mich mal auf Indoorsport herablassen 
Mangels Fitnessstudio bleibt mir da noch Yoga und Schwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeresi (22. November 2015)

Hey, wir fahren am Samstag mit "Schneebeben" nach Davos / Klosters zum Snowboarden (Ski fahren), hat jemand von euch vielleicht Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. November 2015)

Also momentan kann ich mich noch nicht so mit den Temperaturen anfreunden  Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern, dass 0°C so kalt sind 
Generell ist mir 18:30 zu spät, da ich nur bis etwa 16:30 arbeite 

Bin letzte Woche mit @Frau Rauscher um 17:15 gestartet, hat perfekt gepasst  Fühlt sich da sonst noch jemand Uhrzeitmäßig angesprochen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> gestern noch so
> 
> heute zuerst schneefrei, nur nass und später, je weiter südlich es ging :
> 
> ...


Da lohnt sich so ein Fattie natürlich erst richtig 

Ich hab so ein Gefühl, dass der Fuhrpark immer größer wird


----------



## mtbbee (24. November 2015)

Jemand heute dabei? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-774333.html
Ich kann mir das einfach nicht entgehen lassen  ... außerdem radle ich hin und es gibt noch ein paar Punkte


----------



## blondschopf78 (24. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Jemand heute dabei? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-774333.html
> Ich kann mir das einfach nicht entgehen lassen  ... außerdem radle ich hin und es gibt noch ein paar Punkte



 Ich bin auch dabei - als alte M97erin  Wir sehen uns heute Abend und sammeln bei der Hin- und Rückfahrt ein paar Pünktchen...


----------



## blondschopf78 (24. November 2015)

Mist  ich pack's heute Abend leider doch nicht...bin so ein bissl am kränkeln und geh' direkt nach Hause auf die Couch...ganz schön Halskratzen...menno 

Shit - jetzt lieg ich echt flach  Bin erst mal raus die restliche Woche...


----------



## bikeresi (27. November 2015)

so, waren eben nochmal auf den Trails unterwegs, allerdings nur die Hälfte (war zu kalt angezogen und wollt ne Blasenentzündung vermeiden). War eigentlich ganz angenehm zu fahren. Bissl matschig wars, aber es war scho schlimmer. Also zum fahren isses jedenfalls ganz ok..wenn man Kleidungstechnisch richtig ausgestattet ist


----------



## blondschopf78 (29. November 2015)

Puh..jetzt dürfte es draussen auf den Isartrails erst mal ganz schön matschig sein...  Wenn's gefroren ist bin ich wieder dabei  Jetzt muss ich erst mal auf Indooraktivität ausweichen...erhöhtes Arbeitsaufkommen im Büro in Sicht  Einen entspannten und gemütlichen 1. Advent!!!


----------



## mtbbee (29. November 2015)

blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Puh..jetzt dürfte es draussen auf den Isartrails erst mal ganz schön matschig sein...


das stimmt, hat aber seinen eigenen Reiz - war spassig heute - muss man aber mögen - jedoch Komplettdusche notwendig.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2015)

Isartrails bei Matsch meide ich normalerweise auch weil ich a) einfach keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Schmodder habe, und b) die Trails dann doch bei Nässe arg leiden...
Und bei mir ist jetzt auch erst mal erhöhtes Arbeitsaufkommen angesagt, ich denke das geht bis Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (29. November 2015)

je breiter die Reifen, desto weniger leiden die Trails .. so richtig tiefe Spuren waren aber nicht wirklich zu sehen, auch nicht von schmal bereiften .. alles im grünen Bereich auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen. Das mit dem Schmodder stimmt, aber die Fango Packung ist kostenfrei gegenüber der Physio morgen 
Apropos Arbeit: gings voran heute  ?


----------



## Tatü (4. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust gemeinsam Punkte zu sammeln?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Dezember 2015)

leider nein (also, keine Zeit  )
Diese Woche hab ich wegen verstopfter Nase nichts auf die Reihe gebracht 
Aber morgen wird ne kleine Runde geradelt!


----------



## blondschopf78 (6. Dezember 2015)

Tatü schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust gemeinsam Punkte zu sammeln?



Ich würde mir mal den Mittwoch Abend vornehmen für einen Nightride - bin wieder gesundet  Es kann wieder weitergehen mit dem Punkte sammeln  Wie wäre also Mittwoch 18 Uhr am Tierparkeingang?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2015)

ja warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2015)

Leider doch nicht... Endlich kommt jemand um meinen taxc rollentrainer zu kaufen 
Ging terminlich nicht anders...

Freitag vielleicht jemand?


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmm Freitag hört sich gut an , da soll auch das Wetter recht gut sein ;-)
Allerdings wäre ich nur dabei wenn es nicht so spät wird, muss noch zum ende vom Jahr Stunden abbauen. ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Leider doch nicht... Endlich kommt jemand um meinen taxc rollentrainer zu kaufen
> Ging terminlich nicht anders...
> 
> iPhone Tapatalk



Ich hätte ihn ja auch genommen ich war aber zu geizig für deine teure Ausführung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeresi (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich würde heute auch ne Runde drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er gerne mitkommen. Mittwoch also morgen hattet ihr auch vor oder? Wobei glaub ich leider Regen angesagt ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondschopf78 (8. Dezember 2015)

Mei...schaffe morgen jetzt auch nicht...Ist grad nicht so drin mit der Arbeit...


----------



## bikeresi (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schade..heute wars wieder ziemlich kalt und feucht...aber diesmal mit richtiger Kleidung, war völlig OK  war doch recht rutschig, paar Mal fast den Boden geknutscht, aber nur FAST  Schad, dass keiner dabei war. Na, dann eben das nächste Mal


----------



## mtbbee (8. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachten/Jahresende ist in der Firma nie so richtig abschätzbar.
Bin ab und an auch immer unterwegs, aber genau aus dem Grund kann und möchte ich mich nicht verabreden: mal zu und dann wieder absagen zu müssen, mag ich nicht, war letztens schon unangenehm blondschopf am Treffpunkt absagen zu müssen .... Fahre derzeit spontan alleine oder mit Mann.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Dezember 2015)

Also mir ist jetzt abends zur Zeit zu kalt und zu rutschig...
Gehe schwimmen 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (10. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Also mir ist jetzt abends zur Zeit zu kalt und zu rutschig...


nicht nur Abends ... heute früh hat sich vor meiner Nase ein Radfahrer lang gelegt, gebremst und schon ists passiert ... mit den dicken Schlappen und wenig Luftdruck gehts irgendwie noch ganz gut .... Nachfrost ist auch bald vorbei, ab WE wieder wärmer


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Dezember 2015)

Der Radfahrer, der auf der Nase lag, war ich 
Aber ganz im Ernst, hier in Sibirisch-Giesing war es heute morgen so glatt, dass ich mich mit dem Stadtrad hingelegt habe (da ich nicht schnell war, ist glücklicherweise nix passiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin leider raus für morgen 
Bin die ganze Woche schon am kränkeln und möchte nix riskieren...


----------



## mtbbee (11. Dezember 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Der Radfahrer, der auf der Nase lag, war ich
> Aber ganz im Ernst, hier in Sibirisch-Giesing war es heute morgen so glatt, dass ich mich mit dem Stadtrad hingelegt habe (da ich nicht schnell war, ist glücklicherweise nix passiert).



 zum Glück ... brauch kein Mensch
das Schärfste heute früh auf der Tierparkbrücke: Geisterradlfahrer ... weicht mir aus, und schwubst hat sich hingelegt, als wenn man die Vereisung nicht gesehen hätte. Lustig dann: ich helfe ihm auf und er entschuldigt sich tausend Mal, dass er auf der falschen Spur war ... Leute gibt's, glaube der Schreck war zu groß  
Also dann Euch ein schönes 3. Advent WE


----------



## lucie (11. Dezember 2015)

Der war doch nur von Deinem gelben Flitzer paralysiert, oder von den fetten Schlappen. Weiß ja nicht mit welchem Ungetüm Du unterwegs warst.


----------



## mtbbee (11. Dezember 2015)

Mit den Mix Rad, da VR noch nicht ungespeicht ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2015)

Du hast ja echt einen unglaublichen Fuhrpark, da brauchst ja schon daheim einen Fuhrparkmanager   Habt ihr für eure Bikes schon eine Zweitwohnung gemietet?


----------



## lucie (11. Dezember 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du hast ja echt einen unglaublichen Fuhrpark, da brauchst ja schon daheim einen Fuhrparkmanager   Habt ihr für eure Bikes schon eine Zweitwohnung gemietet?



Dabei sorge ich schon dafür, dass er sich verkleinert! Aber irgendwie kramt sie immer wieder eins aus...


----------



## mtbbee (11. Dezember 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du hast ja echt einen unglaublichen Fuhrpark, da brauchst ja schon daheim einen Fuhrparkmanager   Habt ihr für eure Bikes schon eine Zweitwohnung gemietet?



darin habe ich ja Erfahrung  was FP angeht
Zweitwohnung: Ja, in Berlin  und die Garage ist richtig groß 
In München zwei Keller


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2015)

ne Zweitwohnung in München kann man sich ja auch nicht leisten


----------



## mtbbee (12. Dezember 2015)

Nach einem halben Jahr Carbonfeilenabstinenz, wieder die Geschwindigkeit genossen 
Wetter war ja traumhaft, nur gegen Abend erinnerten mich die Zehen das wir schnell nach Hause sollten.

















schönen Advent Euch morgen


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub ich bekomm Depressionen.

Wir hatten wieder mal Dauerregen passend zum Wochenende 
Schöne Bilder mtbbee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (13. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine spontane Isarrunde heute? So ca 11:30 Uhr ab Tierpark?


----------



## bikeresi (13. Dezember 2015)

Scheide momentan aus, Erkältung


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Dezember 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## mtbbee (13. Dezember 2015)

Sind heute ein wenig früher los, wollten nochmals ne hinter Ascholding Runde drehen. Sicht auf die Alpen war wieder sehr schön, leider nur kühler als gestern ... taue langsam auf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2015)

In der Gegend war ich öfters mit dem Rennrad. Ich hab mir heute aber auch alles abgefroren, obwohl ich eigentlich wärmer als letztes WE angezogen war. Im Schatten war alles Stein und Bein gefroren.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Dezember 2015)

Hälfte Asphalt, Hälfte Waldwege - heute nicht so matschig wie gestern ... Wie Du geschrieben hast, oft im Schatten noch gefroren. 
Ich mag die Ausblicke





Jedenfalls fahre ich morgen mit dem Auto zur Arbeit - keine WP Punkte - Regenerative Phase


----------



## blondschopf78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann wieder WP-Punkte sammeln  bin wieder genesen! Aber zapfig ist schon, wenn man nicht in der Sonne unterwegs ist! Schőnen Adventabend Euch!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Dezember 2015)

heute im langen Shirt im Inntal unterwegs gewesen mit dem neuen Hardtail 

Jetzt muss ich mal wieder eine Zeit schätzen für den WP... hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut...


----------



## blondschopf78 (14. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute im langen Shirt im Inntal unterwegs gewesen mit dem neuen Hardtail


Wie sieht es denn aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Dezember 2015)

findest Du im zeigt-her-eure-Räder  
hey heute abend geh ich endlich mal wieder zum M97-Spinning !!


----------



## blondschopf78 (15. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> findest Du im zeigt-her-eure-Räder
> hey heute abend geh ich endlich mal wieder zum M97-Spinning !!



 Sehr gut! Irgendwann bin ich da bestimmt auch mal wieder Vorradler - aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr...von wegen "Staade Zeit"


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Dezember 2015)

Guten morgen zusammen 
Na die Feiertage gut überstanden? 
Habe die Woche nur Urlaub und würde heute gerne eine Tour starten, vielleicht auch Isartrails?
Hat jemand frei und Lust mitzufahren?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Dezember 2015)

ich hab morgen einen LVS(Lawinenverschüttetensuche)Kurs  ohne Schnee, kann daher nicht, am Mittwoch auch nicht, muss packen und Radl pflegen etc...


----------



## blondschopf78 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hello  Bin leider nicht in München und kann daher auch nicht  Einen guten Rutsch wünsch' ich schon mal...Werde weiterhin meine Laufrunden drehen momentan...Grüße von Blondie


----------



## blondschopf78 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen  Die Krankheitswelle ist ja hoffentlich überstanden und endlich wird's auch wieder schön mild.
Ich würde am Donnerstag eine AWB-Isarrunde nach Büroschluss starten  kann aber erst um halb sieben am Eingang Tierpark sein und würd' auch wegen Matsch eine Ausdauer-Forstwegrunde vorschlagen  Jemand Interesse?!
Grüßlis von Blondie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (9. Februar 2016)

Gute Idee, eigentlich ... bin aber höchstwahrscheinlich noch auf Regeneration  , muss zum Wochenende wieder fit sein


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2016)

Donnerstag abend will ich skifahren gehen 
Auf Matschtrails hab ich gerade gar keine Lust!
in 2 Wochen bin ich auf La Palma, da wird wieder gebikt


----------



## blondschopf78 (10. Februar 2016)

Mmh, na super, voll der Schneesturm da draussen  Da sinkt meine Motivation eher wieder...
Vielleicht dann nächste Woche...oder ich sammel erst wieder Bike-WP-Punkte auf Madeira in zwei Wochen


----------



## blondschopf78 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen  Wollen wir diese Woche mal wieder einen Nightride starten? Wie sind denn die Trails? Ist sehr matschig oder geht's so? Bleibe auch gerne auf dem Forstweg für eine Ausdauerrunde und quatschen 
Einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## mtbbee (29. Februar 2016)

war am Wochenende im trockenen Norden, denke jedoch sollte derzeit sehr matschig sein, regnet zudem die Tage anständig ....  denke nächste Woche ist günstiger laut Wetterbericht


----------



## blondschopf78 (29. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> war am Wochenende im trockenen Norden, denke jedoch sollte derzeit sehr matschig sein, regnet zudem die Tage anständig ....  denke nächste Woche ist günstiger laut Wetterbericht


Ja - da hast Du wohl Recht...wenn ich so rausschaue...sinkt meine Motivation auch eher wieder  schon wieder nur Muckibude... Hoffen wir mal ganz stark auf nächste Woche...Wär' ich doch nur auf Madeira geblieben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. März 2016)

bin gestern von La Palma zurückgekommen und das Wetter hier frustriert mich etwas


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. März 2016)

Halihallo  fährt zufällig jemand von euch am Sonntag mit? 

Eigentlich dürfte es ja noch ziemlich matschig sein , aber vielleicht trocknet es bei dem schönen Wetter die nächsten tage etwas und Lust hab ich schon   







Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2016)

nettes Bild - wer mich drauf findet 
nein, bin nicht dabei ... sind im Umland unterwegs

wer es schneller mag, ist da nicht richtig aufgehoben oder warm anziehen beim Warten, die Tour zooog sich etwas, aber zum Beginn sicher nicht vekehrt. Die Monika macht das gut und nimmt auf Alle Rücksicht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. März 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wer es schneller mag, ist da nicht richtig aufgehoben oder warm anziehen beim Warten, die Tour zooog sich etwas, aber zum Beginn sicher nicht vekehrt.



Na dann bin ich ja genau richtig   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondschopf78 (23. März 2016)

Hello  Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Wollen wir nächste Woche mal wieder eine Bike-Runde nach der Arbeit starten oder vielleicht spontan morgen Abend? Wär jemand dabei? Sind ja die letzten Tage zum Punkte sammlen für WP und ich war in letzter Zeit nur viel am laufen, weil's zeitlich am besten ging...


----------



## Tatü (23. März 2016)

Morgen Abend geht leider nicht.
Wer will Sonntag nachmittag mit an die Isar?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. März 2016)

nächste Woche könnte mal wieder klappen!
Morgen leider nicht!


----------



## blondschopf78 (23. März 2016)

Tatü schrieb:


> Morgen Abend geht leider nicht.
> Wer will Sonntag nachmittag mit an die Isar?


Sonntag Nachmittag wäre denkbar...Muss mal schauen. Weiß irgendwie immer noch nicht so recht Wie, Was, Wo...


----------



## Tatü (24. März 2016)

Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin


----------



## bikeresi (30. März 2016)

komme grade von den Isartrails, sind heut recht matschig, aber so schön leer  Falls ihr die nächsten Tage mal wieder fahren wollt, wär ich gern dabei...wenns net zu spät wird...ich möcht morgen nochmal fahren, Wetter soll super werden!!


----------



## blondschopf78 (30. März 2016)

Ich wäre ab nächster Woche wieder am Start  und hoffe, dass das Wetter jetzt stetig besser wird! Früüüühliiiiing


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. März 2016)

heute nach der Arbeit wäre ideal, aber ich schaff das nicht, leider


----------



## blondschopf78 (11. April 2016)

Hello  Diese Woche könnte ich mir auch gut einrichten. Vielleicht Do oder Fr. So gegen 18 Uhr? Früher ist bei mir immer bissl schwierig...Endlich Sonnenschein da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2016)

leider schwierig diese Woche...


----------



## mtbbee (12. April 2016)

Fahre heute... allerdings eher ne Wurzel Technik Übungsrunde - Kondition ist derzeit vorhanden, muß eher an der Fahrtechnik feilen


----------



## blondschopf78 (12. April 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Fahre heute... allerdings eher ne Wurzel Technik Übungsrunde - Kondition ist derzeit vorhanden, muß eher an der Fahrtechnik feilen


Bei mir sowohl, als auch... aber heute schaff' ich's leider nicht...Dann nächste Woche


----------



## sommerfrische (12. April 2016)

@mtbbee Wann fährst du denn und wo? Überlege gerade, ob ich heute Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde fahre....

@all Gibt es hier auch Mädels mit RR, die Lust auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt haben? Wenn's batzig ist, ist das eine Alternative, wahlweise als längere Genußtour oder auch mal als reine Trainingseinheit, kurz und heftig.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. April 2016)

Ja, ich bekomme diese Woche mein RR ! Bin aber totaler RR-Anfänger


----------



## sommerfrische (12. April 2016)

Hör ich da Vorfreude? Welches Rad hast du denn bestellt?

Wenn du magst, können wir gern mal fahren, vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar andere Mädels. Ich fahre zwar lieber mit den Mtb, aber ab und zu mit dem Renner durch die Landschaft fliegen, ist schon fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (12. April 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> @mtbbee Wann fährst du denn und wo? Überlege gerade, ob ich heute Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde fahre....
> 
> @all Gibt es hier auch Mädels mit RR, die Lust auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt haben? Wenn's batzig ist, ist das eine Alternative, wahlweise als längere Genußtour oder auch mal als reine Trainingseinheit, kurz und heftig.



ups - war nicht mehr online .... spiele momentan an ein paar Baumstämmen und Gleichgewichtsübungen. - fahren kann man das nicht nennen  ... werde morgen früher dem Büro entfliehen und gemütlich auf den Trails entspannen

RR? Das wird für die Nachwelt weiterhin im Wohnzimmer aufbewahrt  ...


----------



## sommerfrische (12. April 2016)

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß morgen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Ich muss morgen wieder länger arbeiten, da geht radelmäßig nichts.


----------



## blondschopf78 (13. April 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ups - war nicht mehr online .... spiele momentan an ein paar Baumstämmen und Gleichgewichtsübungen. - fahren kann man das nicht nennen  ... werde morgen früher dem Büro entfliehen und gemütlich auf den Trails entspannen


Vielleicht treffen wir uns dann  Wenn das Wetter hält, wollte ich gegen 18 Uhr los. Je nachdem, wie lange ich im Büro bin...Habe gestern und heute morgen ein bissl vorgearbeitet


----------



## Ricardo (25. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
der ADFC München bietet am 30.04.2016 eine "Ladies only" MTB Tour an.
Näheres zur Tour und den Teilnahmebedingungen findet ihr hier:
http://www.adfc-muenchen.de/fileadm...uren/tagestouren/2016_MTB_TourenFlyer_web.pdf

Eine Anmeldung für die Tour ist nicht erforderlich.
Da die ursprünglich vorgesehene Tourenleiterin erkrankt ist wird sie von zwei erfahrenen Tourenleitern, die die Strecke sehr gut kennen vertreten.

Viele Grüße
Richard
ADFC Tourenleiter


----------



## beuze1 (27. April 2016)

Mal was ganz anderes...
wo geht man Samstagabend mit seiner Lady in München essen?


----------



## blondschopf78 (27. April 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes...
> wo geht man Samstagabend mit seiner Lady in München essen?


Das ist wirklich mal was anderes  Ins "Hey Luigi" vielleicht?! Im Internet suchen und hier nicht mehr thematisieren, gell  Hier wollen sich nämlich Mädels zum Biken verabreden


----------



## beuze1 (28. April 2016)

blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Hier wollen sich nämlich Mädels zum Biken verabreden



*Ach was, dann ist ja gut,  das Dich das  nicht so betrifft....
Danke für den Tipp*



blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Hey Mädels  Ich bin für morgen leider raus...





blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Mmh...also heute bin ich ja out of order wg. Arbeit





blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Mist  ich pack's heute Abend leider doch nicht...





blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Mei...schaffe morgen jetzt auch nicht...





blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Hello  Bin leider nicht in München und kann daher auch nicht





blondschopf78 schrieb:


> Bei mir sowohl, als auch.aber heute schaff' ich's leider nicht..


----------



## utta (18. Mai 2016)

Möchte am Samstag eine kleinere Runde am Reschberg/Farchant drehen. ca. 500hm, traillastig. Jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## bikeresi (19. Mai 2016)

ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2016)

Also ich finde das hört sich interessant an ☺
Wie schaut es mit Tempo und Schwierigkeit aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## utta (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab für die Tour das letzte Mal 1,5 Stunden gebraucht. Der Trail ist schön flowig, ein paar wenige schwierigere Stellen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Mai 2016)

Ich bin leider raus :-(
Ist mir zu weit zum fahren da ich leider östlich von München wohne...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## utta (21. Mai 2016)

kann ich verstehen. Vielleicht klappt ja ein anderes Mal eine Isartrailtour.
vg Utta


----------



## blondschopf78 (21. Mai 2016)

Fährt morgen zufällig jemand nach Bischofsmais/Geißkopf und hat noch ein Platzerl frei für mich und mein Radl


----------



## blondschopf78 (24. Oktober 2016)

Mensch, hier war ja ewig nix los... Ist wieder jemand beim Winterpokal dabei? Würde wieder eine Mädelstruppe zum gemeinsamen Punkte-Sammeln-Starten


----------



## bikeresi (2. November 2016)

heyy, ja stimmt...Mai is scho bissl her. Von wann bis wann wäre das denn und wo würdest du fahren? Kannst mir nochmal erklären, was das genau ist und wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2016)

ich glaube ich bin da diesen Winter raus, nicht dass ich nichts tun möchte, aber ich hab nicht so große Lust, das immer zu notieren 
Können aber gern trotzdem mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drehen!


----------

